# Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen



## DasWurmi (26. März 2017)

*Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Heyho. Um auch mal auf was ganz Anderes hierdrin zu kommen ^^. Hoffe ich find jemanden zum diskutieren.

Ein Thema  das mich bereits seit Längerem beschäftigt ist die Drogenpolitik der Linke und die der Grünen. Insbesondere möchte ich aber auf Die Linke eingehen.
Vorweg: Ich bin extrem Politik-Interessiert, kann mich aber mit keiner Partei zu 100% identifizieren. Meine eigene Meinung möchte ich hier auf keinen Fall jemandem aufzwängen. Nur diskutieren tu ich gern ^^.

Die Linke fordert die Entkriminalisierung sämtlicher Drogen. Insbesondere Cannabis rückt hier immer in den Focus und macht den Anschein, nicht mehr lange illegal zu bleiben. Liest man die Argumente für eine Entkriminalisierung sämtlicher Substanzen kann man sich seine eigene Meinung bilden, ein bisschen Sinn drin sollte aber jeder finden. 

Was für mich hier einfach komisch wirkt ist die Tatsache, dass Die Linke und Die Grünen in der Debatte um Schockbilder auf Zigarettenschachteln noch weit härtere Umsetzungen bis zum vollständigen Werbeverbot forderten. Doch wie passt das zusammen ?

Ich bin kein Raucher, habe nie vor einer zu werden und bin kein Fan von Zigaretten. Doch der Tabak-Markt ist doch eine eigene Branche. Wieso legt man dieser solche Einschränkungen auf ? Der klassische Vergleich wäre dann ja wohl wieder, dass auch Bilder von dicken Menschen auf Schokoladentafeln gehören, aber das stimmt doch auch irgendwo. Wo fängt man an und wo hört man auf ? Das gleiche ist es mit dem Alkohol. 

Die Linke fordert Einschränkungen in der Werbung der Alkohol-Industrie. CSU-Mitglieder springen bei diesem Satz wahrscheinlich im Dreieck.



Ich denke dass in Deutschland, insbesondere und ganz speziell in meinem Bundesland Bayern der Umgang mit Alkohol viel zu locker von Statten geht. Allerdings bin ich nicht der Meinung dass man den Markt an sich einschränken sollte. Es liegt doch viel mehr an der Aufklärung und dann an der Entscheidung des Einzelnen, wie er damit umgehen will.


Also, wie lässt sich die extrem locker geforderte Drogenpolitik mit diesen Tatsachen kombinieren ? Für mich ergibt dass an diesem Punkt nämlich keinen Sinn.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Na, es gibt tausende Tote pro Jahr aufgrund von Alkohol.
Alkohol ist eine Droge, sie hat keinerlei sinnvollen Nutzen.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man das so machen wie in Schweden. Steuern auf Alkohol rauf, den Verkauf begrenzen und spürbare Strafen, wenn sich daran nicht gehalten wird.

Das gleiche gilt für Tabak. Steuern rauf, Verfügbarkeit begrenzen, Strafen anpassen.

Bei Zucker ist das wieder was anderes, denn Zucker ist ein elementarer Stoff für den menschlichen Körper, das gleiche gilt für Salz.
Das Problem ist, dass die Lebensmittelindustrie Produkte bewirbt, die besonders gut und bla bla sind, obwohls eine reine Süßigkeit ist.
Das gleiche kannst du auch für Fleisch ansetzen. Der übermäßige Verzerr kann Krankheiten auslösen.


----------



## DasWurmi (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei Zucker ist das wieder was anderes, denn Zucker ist ein elementarer Stoff für den menschlichen Körper, das gleiche gilt für Salz.
> Das Problem ist, dass die Lebensmittelindustrie Produkte bewirbt, die besonders gut und bla bla sind, obwohls eine reine Süßigkeit ist.
> Das gleiche kannst du auch für Fleisch ansetzen. Der übermäßige Verzerr kann Krankheiten auslösen.



Aber das ist ja genau das, worauf ich raus will. Wo anfangen und wo aufhören mit Verboten, Steuern, Einschränkungen etc.

Ich bestreite nicht dass Alkohol gefährlich ist. Ich bin auch der Meinung dass Alkohol wesentlich gefährlicher ist als beispielsweise Cannabis. 

Aber welchen Nutzen hat es dann Feiern zu gehen ? Man gibt Geld aus, trinkt Alkohol und am nächsten Tag weis man in extremen Fällen nicht mehr was gestern passiert ist. ^^ Warum ? Weils Spaß macht. Sinnvoll ? Naja.

Aber das gehört doch zur Freiheit des Einzelnen dazu. Ist doch jedem das seine. Genau wie ein Raucher der das Rauchen genießt doch seine Zigaretten rauchen dürfen soll. Was ist dabei das Problem ?


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Wieso wird Feiern immer gleich mit Alkohol assoziiert?
Klar kann jeder frei entscheiden, was er will, trotzdem muss die Gesellschaft die Folgen tragen.
Das Problem ist, dass Alkohol in keinem anderen Land in Europa so preiswert und so weit verfügbar ist wie in Deutschland.

Daher sollte man Drogen, die frei kaufbar sind -- wie Alkohol und Tabak -- eben so teuer machen, dass sie ihren Reiz verlieren.


----------



## Cleriker (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass Alkohol in keinem anderen Land in Europa so preiswert und so weit verfügbar ist wie in Deutschland.



Das mag ich so aber nicht stehen lassen. Also meiner Erfahrungen nach kann man in Frankreich, Portugal und Spanien an jeder Ecke Wein kaufen und selbst in Gaststätten, kostet ein Glas Wein manchmal weniger als Wasser. Also das habe ich hier noch nirgends erlebt. Du etwa? Auch bekommt den da jedes Kind, wenn es mag. Hier nicht.

Nur weil wir hier so viele verschiedene Variationen an Alkohol genießen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass hier mehr Masse verfügbar wäre. 

Auch die Wahrnehmung ist eine andere. Wenn in Portugal einer eine Flasche Wein nach der Arbeit trinkt und dann mit der Karre nach hause fährt, juckt das kaum jemanden. Hier wird man in der Regel beim zweiten Feierabendbier komisch angeschaut und wenn man angehalten wird würde keiner auf die Idee kommen zu sagen, dass das einfach dazu gehört. 

Italien und Griechenland ebenso. Mittags Wein zum Essen, Kein Problem. Hat das mal einer hier auf der Arbeit, in der Mittagspause versucht? Dann kann er sich zum Feierabend seine Papiere abholen. 

Die Verhältnismäßigkeit ist einfach eine ganz andere.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DasWurmi (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Weil das in unserer Gesellschaft so verankert ist. Man kann Spaß ohne Alkohol haben. Nur gehört er im Prinzip (gerade in Bayern) zum Feiern wie die Breze zur Weißwurst.
Und in Maßen wird Alkohol keinen Schaden anrichten. Wer am Wochenende einen Rausch haben will, der hat doch uneingeschränkt das Recht dazu.

Es liegt doch eher darin aufzuklären, welche Schäden bei massenhaften Alkoholmissbrauch entstehen können/werden, als den Menschen durch Gesetze oder absurd hohe Steuern vorzuschreiben was sie konsumieren dürfen und was nicht.
Die Freiheit des Einzelnen geht bis zu dem Punkt, an dem die eines anderen beeinträchtigt wird. Und solange jemand für sich selbst ohne anderen zu Schaden Spaß damit hat, sehe ich keinen Grund hier etwas zu ändern.

Ich hoffe ich werd hier nicht falsch verstanden. Ich persönlich bin extrem genervt von der Verharmlosung von Alkohol (natürlich auch in Bayern wieder am Gipfel), aber hier muss man die Leute nicht aufklären und nicht wie gesagt Sachen verbieten.


----------



## Cross-Flow (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Ich sehe schon, die Diskusion wird schwer - wennThreshold schon schreibt das Zucker ein elementarer Stoff für den Körper ist dann ist das Abendland eh schon verloren ...

Mein Vater ist Kreisvorsitzender bei den Linken, schrecklich und ich sabotiere das aus meiner völkischen Pflicht wo es nur geht, aber manchmal bekomm ich da als Sohn ganz lustige Sachen mit. Aber wer sich ernsthaft mit der Mauermörderpatei Identifizieren will dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen 

Der Politik habe ich schon laaaaange den Rücken gekehrt, es ist egal wen du wählst der Berater des Finanzministers stellt immer Goldman-Sachs oder sonst wer. Seit 140 Jahren wählen die armen die SPD, hat sich nichts verändert die Armen bleiben auch nach diesen 140 Jahren weiterhin Arm.

Jetzt mal ernsthaft:

Diese ganze Politik braucht kein Mensch, das einzige was der Mensch braucht ist ein freier Geist. Das führt zu einem gesunden Selbstwertgefühl. Wir leben in einer Zeit wo Menschen mental unterdrückt werden, Leiharbeit und co. Wenn die Menschen aus derser "Brot und Spiele" Falle rauskommen dann ... 


Zu dem Alkoholthema:

Du als Bayer ( hab selbst 7 Jahre im Allgäu gewohnt ) weißt doch selbst das Bier und Brezen zsam gehören. Oder Bier und Wurstsalat <3 <3 <3 Oder oder oder. Und genau das ist auch richtig so!

Politik geht zu wenig auf die Bedürfnisse einzelner Regionen ein, die haben immer noch nicht begriffen das jeder Mensch unterschiedlich ist. Genau so wie in den anderen ländern Europas haben auch wird Deutschen unterschiedliche Mentalitäten im eigenen Land. Ein Bayer, als Süddeutscher, hat mental mehr mit der Alpenregion zu tun als mit Menschen aus z.B. Sachsen-Anhalt. Das wir alle in einen Topf geworfen werden und Politik für alle gemacht wird ist halt der Fehler. In Frankreich / Italien / Griechenland ist der permanente Weinkonsum doch etwas ganz natürlichen, der Mentalität entsprechend. Ähnlich ist es ja auch mit dem Skandinavischem Hang zur Sauna. 

Wichtig ist eigentlich nur eins:
Politik kann niemals Agieren, nur Reagieren.


Edit:
Als Ex-Rauchen, 11 Jahre, kann ich es bis heute nicht verstehen warum dieser ganze Müll wie Cola, Schokolade und co. nicht ähnlich besteuert wird wie Kippen oder Benzin :>


----------



## tsd560ti (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Folgeschäden durch Alkohol, etc belasten sicherlich auch das hier sehr umfassende Gesundheitssystem.   Das würde für eine staatliche Regulierung sprechen.

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## DasWurmi (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Diese ganze Politik braucht kein Mensch, das einzige was der Mensch braucht ist ein freier Geist. Das führt zu einem gesunden Selbstwertgefühl. Wir leben in einer Zeit wo Menschen mental unterdrückt werden, Leiharbeit und co. Wenn die Menschen aus derser "Brot und Spiele" Falle rauskommen dann ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt. Und ich bin auf der Suche nach der Partei, die dem am nähesten liegt. 

Und meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder von seinem Recht zu Wählen Gebrauch machen. Darauf basiert ja unsere Demokratie und nur so wird am ehesten Politik fürs Volk gemacht. In deiner Aussage steckt nämlich so nen bisschen "Egal was, alles ist relativ ********" finde ich ^^


----------



## Seeefe (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Allerdings kann man, wenn man will, überall Kosten auf XY herunterrechnen.


----------



## DasWurmi (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Allerdings kann man, wenn man will, überall Kosten auf XY herunterrechnen.



Ich versteh nicht ganz was damit gemeint ist.


----------



## Seeefe (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

War auf den Punkt von tsd560ti bezogen.


----------



## Leob12 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die Lebensmittelindustrie Produkte bewirbt, die besonders gut und bla bla sind, obwohls eine reine Süßigkeit ist.


Nein, das dürfen sie nicht mehr. 
Warum gibt es wohl kein "Actimel -  aktiviert deine Abwehrkräfte" oder die "gesunden" Fruchtzwerge nicht mehr? 
Diese irreführende Werbung der gesunden Süßigkeiten ist mittlerweile nicht mehr erlaubt, dank der bösen EU. 
EU stoppt irrefuhrende Slogans: Werbung mit Nutzen fur Gesundheit muss stimmen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Letztens habe ich Nimm 2 Werbung gesehen.
Gesunde Portion Vitamine und so. Totaler quatsch.


----------



## RaggaRootsify (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



> Die Linke fordert die Entkriminalisierung sämtlicher Drogen.  Insbesondere Cannabis rückt hier immer in den Focus und macht den  Anschein, nicht mehr lange illegal zu bleiben. Liest man die Argumente  für eine Entkriminalisierung sämtlicher Substanzen kann man sich seine  eigene Meinung bilden, ein bisschen Sinn drin sollte aber jeder finden.
> 
> Was für mich hier einfach komisch wirkt ist die Tatsache, dass Die Linke  und Die Grünen in der Debatte um Schockbilder auf Zigarettenschachteln  noch weit härtere Umsetzungen bis zum vollständigen Werbeverbot  forderten. Doch wie passt das zusammen ?



  Ich selbst arbeite in der Suchthilfe und hatte auch selbst einige Erfahrungen mit missbräuchlichem Betäubungsmittel Gebrauch. 
  Der Sinn hinter Schockbildern auf den Zigaretten oder Werbeverbote ist Prävention, es soll also verhindert werden, dass die Leute anfangen die Substanzen zu missbrauchen. Oder eben wenn Sie bereits in der Sucht stecken auf die Risiken hinzuweisen. Außerdem haben wir in Deutschland Jugendschutzmaßnahmen, die es Minderjährigen nicht ermöglichen soll an dementsprechende Substanzen zu kommen.


  All diese Mechanismen greifen jedoch nicht auf dem Schwarzmarkt. Der Dealer fragt nicht nach dem Ausweis oder klärt über die Risiken seines Produkts auf, dass im schlimmsten Fall auch noch mit gefährlichen Streckmitteln versehen ist. Eine regulierte Abgabe von Betäubungsmitteln in qualifizierten Abgabestellen kann aufklären, warnen und auch bei Suchtproblematiken, an die jeweiligen Therapieangebote  weitervermitteln. Verunreinigungen des Stoffs, die neben der Droge an sich  eine weitere gesundheitliche Gefahr darstellen entfallen. Außerdem können die Einnahmen/Steuern aus Abgabestellen genutzt werden um weitere präventive und therapeutische Maßnahmen finanzieren zu können und fließen nicht mehr in kriminelle Strukturen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass auch Alkohol nur in dementsprechende  Stores verkauft werden sollte, nicht als Lebensmittel im Supermarkt.
  Ich denke die Praxis der letzten Jahrzehnte hat gezeigt, dass ein bloßes Verbot von Drogen nicht dazu führt das eine Substanz weniger konsumiert wird. Das Problem verschwindet nicht durch die Kriminalisierung aber auch nicht durch eine einfache Legalisierung. Eine Legalisierung mit den richtigen Rahmenbedingungen (wie z.B Warnhinweise, Werbeverbote etc.) können da mehr leisten.


  [FONT=&quot]Die Aussage, dass wir Zucker brauchen ist so wie genannt nicht ganz richtig. Ja, wir benötigen eine kleine Menge Fruchtzucker, jedoch ist der Raffinerie Zucker der so vielen Lebensmitteln zugemischt wird(teilweise Lebensmittel wo man es nicht gedacht hätte bzw. wo es auch nicht nötig ist) nicht die Substanz die unsere Körper braucht. Es befriedigt unser Verlangen nach Süß, steigert die Toleranzgrenze und macht auch süchtig. Viele Menschen sind sich ihrer Zuckersucht nicht bewusst, da die Auswirkungen natürlich nicht so direkt sind wie bei anderen Drogen. Ich denke es kommt nicht von Ungefähr das die Zahl der Diabeteskranken stark steigt.[/FONT]


----------



## Nightslaver (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



RaggaRootsify schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt nicht von Ungefähr das die Zahl der Diabeteskranken stark steigt.



Die Zahl der Diabeteserkrankungen steigt weil die Leute sich garnicht bewusst sind wo die Lebensmittelindustrie heute überall Zucker in rauen Massen untermischt, das fängt bei Fruchtsäften an, geht bei fettreduzierten Produkten, sowie Wurst weiter und endet bei vermeidlich gesunden Volkornbrott und Veggieprodukten.

Der Verbraucher bekommt das garnicht so mit, weil es auf den ersten Blick meist nich besonders offensichtlich ist das in vielen Produkten übermäßig viel Zucker verarbeitet wird, der glaubt sogar noch er kauft sich da ein gesundes Produkt und im Gegensatz zu Alkehol, oder anderen Drogen macht sich der übermäßige Konsum von zuviel Zucker auch nicht direkt bemerkbar, das kommt dann erst nach jahrelangen übermäßigen Konsum,  wen der Verbraucher dann an Diabetes erkrankt.
In der Sache ist aber eigentlich auch nicht der Verbraucher in der Pflicht, sondern wäre es von Seiten der Politik angebracht der Lebensmittelindustrie gehörig auf die Finger zu hauen und die Verwendung von Zucker in Lebensmitteln in normalen Produkten stark einzuschränken. Den die übermäßige Nutzung von Zucker durch die Lebensmittelindustrie im Grunde nichts anderes ist als eine äußerst günstige Kostendrückung und Streckung der Produkte, die man dann durch Zucker überdeckt.

Das Problem sind da mMn. folglich nicht so sehr die Soft-Drinks, oder süße Produkte wie Schokolade, ect. als eben viel mehr die durchgängige Verwendung von Zucker in Produkten wo es überhaupt nicht notwendig wäre (z.B. besagtes Volkornbrott).
Dadurch das der Verbraucher konstant überall zuviel Zucker zu sich nimmt schlagen dann solche Genussmittel wie Cola, oder Schokolade am Ende besonders durch, die ansonsten, für sich genommen, unter normalen Bedingungen, nicht das Problem wären.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



RaggaRootsify schrieb:


> Die Aussage, dass wir Zucker brauchen ist so wie genannt nicht ganz richtig. Ja, wir benötigen eine kleine Menge Fruchtzucker, jedoch ist der Raffinerie Zucker der so vielen Lebensmitteln zugemischt wird(teilweise Lebensmittel wo man es nicht gedacht hätte bzw. wo es auch nicht nötig ist) nicht die Substanz die unsere Körper braucht. Es befriedigt unser Verlangen nach Süß, steigert die Toleranzgrenze und macht auch süchtig. Viele Menschen sind sich ihrer Zuckersucht nicht bewusst, da die Auswirkungen natürlich nicht so direkt sind wie bei anderen Drogen. Ich denke es kommt nicht von Ungefähr das die Zahl der Diabeteskranken stark steigt.



Der Körper kann nur Glucose nutzen, das Gehirn braucht davon rund 60%.
Das ist ein Einfachzucker.
Einfachzucker kann aus Mehrfachzucker gewonnen werden. Spielt also keine Rolle, ob du Einfachzucker oder Mehrfachzucker futterst, der Körper schnitzt sich das, was er braucht.
Das Problem ist eben die Menge. 50 bis 80g Zucker am Tag ist normal.
Wir essen aber deutlich mehr Zucker am Tag, nehmen mehr Energie auf als wir verarbeiten.
Und weil der Mensch ein Trockennasenaffe ist, speichert er die Energie, die nicht benötigt wird.


----------



## RaggaRootsify (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Ich sehe das fast genauso wie Nightslaver, widerspreche aber bei dem Punkt das der Verbraucher hier nicht in der Pflicht steht. Ich denke auch das eine eindeutige Deklarierung stark zuckerhaltiger Produkte oder ein Verbot von Werbenamen wie "fettreduziert" wenn das Fett durch Zucker ersetzt wurde Sinn machen kann aber: Der Verbraucher sollte immer kritisch dem gegnüber sein was er da serviert bekommt, so ist doch jeder für das was er tut in erster Linie  selbst verantwortlich. 

@Nightslaver Was meinst du konkret mit "Die Lebenmittelindustrie soll auf die Finger gehauen werden"?


----------



## DasWurmi (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

@RagaRootsify:

Danke für deinen extrem sachlichen Kommentar. Auf den hin erschließt sich mir das ganze langsam schon eher. Der Gedankengang an sich ist natürlich absolut nachvollziehbar.

Nur, würde der Schwarzmarkt durch so etwas denn komplett aussterben ? Würde ja im Groben auch wieder bedeuten dass die "Konsumenten" mehr oder weniger überwacht werden. Wenns dann mal zu viel ist, oder Leute etwas möchten dass sie aus diversen Gründen (z.B. auch ihr Alter) nicht bekommen, würde sich derjenige im Prinzip ja auch wieder im Schwarzmarkt umsehen.

Dass der Schwarzmarkt damit extrem eingedämmt wird - Keine Frage.

Außerdem finde ich sollte man hier verschiedenste Substanzen wieder differenzieren.

Cannabis ist nicht das gleiche wie Heroin. Und eine kontrollierte Abgabe von eben beispielsweise Heroin kann ich mir persönlich nicht bildlich vorstellen ^^.


----------



## RaggaRootsify (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

@DasWurmi 

Ich stimme dir zu, man muss bei jeder Substanz und auch bei jedem Konsumenten differenzieren. Und genau darauf zielt meine Vorstellung einer gezielten Abgabe von Drogen ab. Cannabis als relativ "weiche" Droge ist eher dafür geeignet in Fachgeschäften verkauft zu werden um als Genussmittel genutzt werden zu können. Auch hier sollte aber natürlich über die Risiken aufgeklärt werden.

Bei Heroin z.B wäre eine Weiterentwicklung des momentanen Modells der "Fixerstuben" sinnvoll. Aktuell wird den Junkies als Ersatzdroge Methadon verschrieben, dass sie dann unter ärztlicher Aufsicht in den Konsumräumen einnehmen können, mit der Absicht den Konsum über einen bestimmten Zeitraum herunter zu fahren. Das Problem bei Methadon ist, dass es einen höheren Suchtdruck erzeugt und den Körper mehr schädigt als Heroin selbst. Viele Ärzte sprechen sich daher dafür aus Ihren Patienten hier echtes Heroin verabreichen zu können.

Aussterben wird der Schwarzmarkt nie, mein Vorschlag ist natürlich nicht die "perfekte Lösung" aber die gibt es glaub ich für nichts. Ich sehe es als den Kompromiss, der mehr Vorteile und weniger Nachteile bietet als die momentane Rechtslage.

Bei jungen Leuten wird es wohl eher nicht auf den Schwarzmarkt hinauslaufen. Ich habe noch nie von Kids gehört die sich ihren Alk und die Fluppen auf dem Schwarzmarkt besorgen. Da fragt man eher die älteren Bekannten ob die einem das nicht besorgen können. Aktuell ist es aber so, dass es gerade für die Kinder in der Stadt einfacher ist, an Gras zu kommen als an Hochprozentiges.

Ich bin auf dem Land aufgewachsen, bei uns war es nicht so schwer an Alkohol zu kommen. Mit 14-15Jahren war es da ganz normal auch auf Familienfeiern etc. mitzutrinken. Aber mit dem Alkohol ist es ja auch ein sehr komplexes Thema. Eine sehr gefährliche Substanz, nicht nur wegen Ihrer Wirkungsweise an sich sondern gerade wegen der allgemeinen Verharmlosung und der krassen Präsenz egal wo Menschen zusammenkommen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



DasWurmi schrieb:


> Ich bestreite nicht dass Alkohol gefährlich ist. Ich bin auch der Meinung dass Alkohol wesentlich gefährlicher ist als beispielsweise Cannabis.


Quatsch.



DasWurmi schrieb:


> Aber welchen Nutzen hat es dann Feiern zu gehen ?


Treffen mit Freunden und Verwandten mit einem schönen Tagesverlauf.



DasWurmi schrieb:


> Man gibt Geld aus, trinkt Alkohol und am nächsten Tag weis man in extremen Fällen nicht mehr was gestern passiert ist. ^^


Ich feiere anders.



DasWurmi schrieb:


> Was ist dabei das Problem ?


Das Problem ist, das das ganze nicht hier hingehört, auch wenn es ein Unterforum gibt.


----------



## Two-Face (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Quatsch.


Von wie vielen Leuten hast du schon gehört, die an einer Cannabis-Vergiftung gestorben sind?


----------



## RaggaRootsify (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

@wuselsurfer

Ich denke schon das dieses Thema hier seine Daseinsberechtigung hat. Es ist doch ein politisches Thema das hier besprochen wird. Und ansonsten werden die Mods wohl den Thread schließen.

Die Meinung von "DasWurmi" ist auch kein Quatsch sondern eben seine Meinung. Warum bist du der Meinung das Cannabis die gefährlichere Droge ist als Alkohol? Bringe doch konkrete Argumente für deine Aussagen.So macht es den Eindruck als ob du nur auf Stress aus bist.


----------



## RaggaRootsify (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



> Von wie vielen Leuten hast du schon gehört, die an einer Cannabis-Vergiftung gestorben sind?


Hört man doch täglich, die ganzen Junkies die sich zu viel Hasch gespritzt haben


----------



## Thoddeleru (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Cannabis mag dem Körper zunächst wenig schaden, aber die Konsumenten bauen im Vollrausch oft nur Mist und bringen dabei sich selbst und andere in Gefahr.

Den Ansatz Fett, Alkohol und Zucker höher zu besteuern finde ich falsch. Der Staat sollte jedem seine freie Wahl überlassen. Allerdings sollten die Betroffenen selbst die Konsequenzen tragen, vor allem finanziell. Wer also übergewichtig ist, sollte erheblich mehr Beiträge für die Krankenkasse zahlen. Bei Alkohol ist ja soweit ich weiß schon so, dass Betroffene i.d.R. keine Spendeorgane erhalten.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



RaggaRootsify schrieb:


> @Nightslaver Was meinst du konkret mit "Die Lebenmittelindustrie soll auf die Finger gehauen werden"?



Das man es gesetzlich unterbindet das die Lebensmittelindustrie in Produkten Zucker, bis hin zu ungesunden Mengen, benutzen kann wo die Sinnhaftigkeit äußerst fragwürdig ist. (Wurstprodukte, Fruchtsäfte Volkornbrot, Fruchtyogurt, Gemüse und Obst aus Dose und Glas, Fertiggerichte, gekaufte Salate wie Heringssalat, Nudelsalat, Müsliriegel, usw.).



Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Cannabis mag dem Körper zunächst wenig schaden, aber die Konsumenten bauen im Vollrausch oft nur Mist und bringen dabei sich selbst und andere in Gefahr.
> 
> Den Ansatz Fett, Alkohol und Zucker höher zu besteuern finde ich falsch. Der Staat sollte jedem seine freie Wahl überlassen. Allerdings sollten die Betroffenen selbst die Konsequenzen tragen, vor allem finanziell. Wer also übergewichtig ist, sollte erheblich mehr Beiträge für die Krankenkasse zahlen. Bei Alkohol ist ja soweit ich weiß schon so, dass Betroffene i.d.R. keine Spendeorgane erhalten.



Es wäre auch falsch den Verbraucher durch höhere Steuern dafür bestrafen zu wollen das die Hersteller Produkte auf den Markt bringen die von vorne herrein schon durch zuviel Zucker wesentlich ungesünder sind als sie sein müssten und es wäre auch verkehrt die Verbraucher dafür bestrafen zu wollen das diese bewust von den Herstellern durch jene Lebensmittel auf dauer krank gemacht werden.
Bevor man also Lebensmittel mit zuviel Zucker besteurt (was am Ende sowieso nur von den Herstellern an den Kunden weitergereicht werden würde, ohne das sich da viel ändern täte), oder den Verbraucher für seine ungesunde Ernährung zur Kasse bittet wen er an Diabetes erkrankt solltem an zuerst einmal die Vorraussetzungen schaffen das der Verbraucher nicht den kompletten Supermarkt durchforsten muss um überhaupt welche zu finden die nicht völlig überzuckert sind, was auch fast nie hinreichend gekenzeichnet ist und oft sogar bewust irreführend versteckt, gekennzeichnet wird.


----------



## Two-Face (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Cannabis mag dem Körper zunächst wenig schaden, aber die Konsumenten bauen im Vollrausch oft nur Mist und bringen dabei sich selbst und andere in Gefahr.


Kennt man doch von....ach verdammt....von woher nochmal?


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Cannabis mag dem Körper zunächst wenig schaden, aber die Konsumenten bauen im Vollrausch oft nur Mist und bringen dabei sich selbst und andere in Gefahr.



Kommt bei Alkohol ja nie vor.


----------



## Thoddeleru (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

War so nicht gemeint  Von Alkohol weiß jeder das er schadet, auch dem Körper. Aber alle behaupten immer Cannabis sei harmlos.

Sich gesund zu ernähren ist ja kein Hexenwerk, man muss sich eben mal damit beschäftigen. Man kann nicht erwarten, dass der Staat einem immer sagt was man machen soll. Schließlich will jede erwachsenen und mündig sein.

Was aber wiederum Sache des Staates ist, ist bspw. eine vernünftige Kennzeichnung der Lebensmittel. Dann kann man selbst entscheiden was man zu sich nimmt. Ein Problem ist natürlich auch der Preis. Ironischerweise sind gesunde Produkte meist viel teurer (vgl. Gemüse und Fleisch).

Ich komme im übrigens vom Dorf. Jedes Wochenende ist auf irgendeinem Kaff eine Party und alle gehen sich da besaufen. Das ist auch vollkommen normal und für viele scheinbar der einzige Lebensinhalt. Wenn man da aufwächst zieht es einen da mit rein. Ich hab allerdings sehr früh erkannt was für ein Schwachsinn das ist. Ich trinke seit Jahren keinen Alkohol. Das können meine Kommilitonen natürlich nicht verstehen  Kiffen tut hier auch fast jeder. Wenn man da nicht mitmachen will ist man leider oft allein.


----------



## Two-Face (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Sich gesund zu ernähren ist ja kein Hexenwerk,


Wirklich nicht?
Jedes Jahr hörst, siehst und liest du wieder von diesem und jenem Ernährungstrend, dass dies und jenes Krebs erregt und dass das, was ein Jahr vorher noch als gesund galt schon wieder obsolet ist, mitsamt allen anderen Erkenntnissen die bis dato zum Thema Ernährung gewonnen wurden.

Alleine beim Thema Krebs: Würde man ein Buch verfassen, mit allen Stoffen die Krebs erregen oder erregen könnten - alleine das Inhaltsverzeichnis wäre schon so dick wie eins.


----------



## Amon (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Ich esse das was mir schmeckt und wenn ich mich besaufen will, dann besaufe ich mich! Ich habe so langsam echt die Schnauze voll davon dass sich die Politik immer in das Leben mündiger Bürger einmischen muss. Bei Drogen bin ich ganz klar der Meinung dass wer Drogen nehmen will sie auch nehmen soll, und zwar legal. Da ist es mir auch völlig egal ob das jetht Canabis, Koka oder wat weiss ich ist. Ihren "Kampf gegen die Drogen" hat die Staatsgewalt doch eh schon lange verloren, die Menschen nehmen das Zeug seit tausenden von Jahren.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## DasWurmi (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Interessante Ansichten kommen hier zusammen. 
Für mich fällt mein Thema unter "Politik" und das steckt soweit ich gesehen hab sogar im Namen dieses Unterforums. So gesehen gehört das schon hier her. Oder muss ich mich wirklich für jedes Überthema in einem anderen Forum anmelden? 

Zum Alkohol vs. Cannabis Thema kommen Natürlich die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen. Das war mir klar, deshalb wollte ich auch nicht spezifisch auf die beiden raus. 

Aber danke für die meisten sachlichen Kommentare soweit. 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Amon schrieb:


> Ich esse das was mir schmeckt und wenn ich mich besaufen will, dann besaufe ich mich!


Gönn dir, aber dann hab auch genug Rückgrat um für die Konsequenzen selber gerade zu stehen anstatt die von der Allgemeinheit finanzierten Krankenkassen auszubeuten wie ein Schmarotzer.


----------



## Leob12 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Amon schrieb:


> Ich esse das was mir schmeckt und wenn ich mich besaufen will, dann besaufe ich mich! Ich habe so langsam echt die Schnauze voll davon dass sich die Politik immer in das Leben mündiger Bürger einmischen muss. Bei Drogen bin ich ganz klar der Meinung dass wer Drogen nehmen will sie auch nehmen soll, und zwar legal. Da ist es mir auch völlig egal ob das jetht Canabis, Koka oder wat weiss ich ist. Ihren "Kampf gegen die Drogen" hat die Staatsgewalt doch eh schon lange verloren, die Menschen nehmen das Zeug seit tausenden von Jahren.


Mord gibt es auch seit tausenden von Jahren, also hat die Staatsgewalt diesen Kampf auch verloren. Wunderbare Ansicht^^



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wirklich nicht?
> Jedes Jahr hörst, siehst und liest du wieder von diesem und jenem Ernährungstrend, dass dies und jenes Krebs erregt und dass das, was ein Jahr vorher noch als gesund galt schon wieder obsolet ist, mitsamt allen anderen Erkenntnissen die bis dato zum Thema Ernährung gewonnen wurden.


Nein, es ist kein Hexenwerk. Weniger Fleisch, Zucker und Fett, dafür mehr Obst und Gemüse, fertig. Wüsste nicht, dass sich das die letzten Jahre geändert hat.


----------



## Amon (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Gönn dir, aber dann hab auch genug Rückgrat um für die Konsequenzen selber gerade zu stehen anstatt die von der Allgemeinheit finanzierten Krankenkassen auszubeuten wie ein Schmarotzer.


Seit ich 16 bin zahle ich da ein. 😉

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Amon schrieb:


> Seit ich 16 bin zahle ich da ein.



Was kostet eine Lebertranspationsoperation aktuell?
Oder was kostet es, jemanden die nächsten 40 Jahre zu versorgen, weil er sich das Gehirn weggesoffen hat?


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Amon schrieb:


> Seit ich 16 bin zahle ich da ein. 


Ich seit 40.
Und für den Herzschrittmacher gegen die angeborene Herzschwäche hat es sich wohl gelohnt ... .


Two-Face schrieb:


> Von wie vielen Leuten hast du schon gehört, die an einer Cannabis-Vergiftung gestorben sind?


Das ist einfach ein Teil der Verharmlosung von Drogen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Nein, es ist kein Hexenwerk. Weniger Fleisch,  Zucker und Fett, dafür mehr Obst und Gemüse, fertig. Wüsste nicht, dass  sich das die letzten Jahre geändert hat.


Richtig.


----------



## DasWurmi (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Also das Saufen schön zu reden (das mein ich allgemein, nicht explizit dich wuselsurfer) aber gleichzeitig cannabis zu verteufeln finde ich nicht richtig. Es gibt genügend Möglichkeiten sich zu informieren und sich seine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Ich behaupte nicht dass es gut ist 5 Tage die Woche bekifft zu sein. Aber ab und zu zu kiffen ist wohl "gesünder" als sich regelmäßig die Gehirnzellen mit Jägermeister und Wodka rauszubrennen. 

Verharmlosen sollte man aber auch Cannabis auf keinen Fall. Nicht dass mich da jetzt jemand falsch auffasst. 

Das mit dem gesund Ernähren ist so ne Sache. Es stimmt schon. Man kann schon einfach mehr Obst und Gemüse und weniger Pizza essen, aber im Großen und Ganzen stimmt es auch dass gesunde Ernährung teurer ist als ungesunde.
Was kostet eine Fertig-Pizza beim Discounter ? Klar, ich kann jetzt auch mal keine Pizza essen sondern nen Apfel. Schränkt mich aber dann irgendwie ein, nicht ? Wenn ich aber ne Pizza haben will, mit frischen Zutaten und was weis ich, kommt mich die wesentlich teuerer. Ist einfach so, das stimmt schon.


----------



## Leob12 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Richtig.


Eben, man muss kein Veganer werden um gesund, oder besser gesagt gesünder, zu leben, nur um mal einen aktuellen Trend aufzugreifen. Ich sehe den Sinn dahinter, und aus meiner Sicht ist es auf jeden Fall gesünder als 4-5x die Woche Fleisch zu essen. 
Es geht aber nicht darum, komplett auf Fleisch zu verzichten, sondern den Verbrauch (Fleisch, Wurst) zu verringern, dasselbe mit Zucker in Grün. Wir haben nicht mehr Herzkrankheiten weil wir lustig sind, sondern es liegt an unseren Essgewohnheiten, viel Fleisch, viel Zucker. Früher war das nicht so, weil beides teuer war. Dazu kommt natürlich der chronische Bewegungsmangel.

Und ja, manches, das früher als "Wundermittel der Gesundheit" galt, ist überholt, aber das ändert nichts daran dass es grundsätzlich gesünder ist, sich mehrheitlich von Obst und Gemüse zu ernähren als von Fleisch. Vom raffinierten Zucker fangen wir gar nicht an, dem ist sich ohnehin jeder bewusst. Und während ich das schreibe, liegt eine 276g Milka-Tafel auf meinem Schreibtisch^^ 

Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung dass es nicht schlecht ist, solche ungesunden Lebensmittel stärker zu regulieren und staatlich etwas gegen die "Volkskrankheiten" gegenzusteuern. Nicht verbieten, aber darauf aufmerksam machen. Denn kauft man bewusster ein, ist auch schon viel getan. Vor allem bezüglich Kinder ist sowas wichtig, denn die können mit solchen Themen meist nichts anfangen. Da gehört verstärkt aufgeklärt, die Eltern, die Kinder an Schulen, und dasselbe bei sämtlichen anderen Suchtmitteln wie Alkohol. Wie gesagt, nicht verbieten, sondern ein Bewusstsein schaffen dass es auch ohne diese ganzen Dinge funktioniert und man dadurch sogar "besser" lebt. Nein, ich will hier keinem vorschreiben was besser oder schlechter ist, wenn hier jemand tagtäglich sein Schnitzel mit Pommes isst, dazu 3 Bier trinkt und ihm geht es gut, super, aber ich kann auch immer bei Rot über die Ampel laufen und mir passiert 20 Jahre lang nichts. Die Chance an etwas zu erkranken (oder zu sterben im Falle meines Ampelbeispiels) ist halt um ein Vielfaches größer.



DasWurmi schrieb:


> Also das Saufen schön zu reden (das mein ich allgemein, nicht explizit dich wuselsurfer) aber gleichzeitig cannabis zu verteufeln finde ich nicht richtig. Es gibt genügend Möglichkeiten sich zu informieren und sich seine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Ich behaupte nicht dass es gut ist 5 Tage die Woche bekifft zu sein. Aber ab und zu zu kiffen ist wohl "gesünder" als sich regelmäßig die Gehirnzellen mit Jägermeister und Wodka rauszubrennen.
> 
> Verharmlosen sollte man aber auch Cannabis auf keinen Fall. Nicht dass mich da jetzt jemand falsch auffasst.
> 
> ...



Man muss hier differenzieren. 
"Saufen" impliziert für mich recht große Mengen an Alkohol. Deswegen ist der Vergleich "ab und zu zu kiffen" und "sich regelmäßig die Gehirnzellen [...] rauszubrennen" für mich auch nicht ganz zulässig. Es kommt immer auf die Menge an. Mich würde interessieren was schädlicher ist: Alle 3 Tage ein Joint oder alle 3 Tage ein Glas Wein (1/8). Wie gesagt, die Menge macht es. Und beim Rauchen kenne ich mich ehrlich gesagt zu wenig aus, da ich im Leben noch nirgends daran gezogen habe^^ 

Wieso ist eine Ernährung mit weniger raffiniertem Zucker und weniger Fleisch teurer? Keine Ahnung wie viel ein Kilo Putenfleisch in Deutschland beim Diskonter kostet, in Österreich sind es 6€. Dafür bekomme ich einiges an Kartoffeln, Reis oder anderem Gemüse. 
Klar ist es billig sich "Müll" reinzustopfen, nur macht diese Fertigpizza nicht wirklich lange satt und hat so gut wie keine Nährwerte. 
Außerdem ernährst du dich ja nicht ständig von Fertigpizza. Eine selbstgemachte Pizza mit frischen und gesünderen Zutaten ist sicher teurer, nur eben auch gesünder. Nur darum geht es mir nicht. Fleisch an sich ist teuer im Vergleich zu Gemüse oder Obst. Desweiteren gibt es mehr als genug Rezepte für Gemüse, aber da man Fleisch absolut gewohnt ist, fällt es einem nicht auf. Glaub mir, ich weiß wovon ich rede, ich war auch lange der Meinung, dass Fleisch essentiell ist. Jetzt gibts weniger Fleisch, dafür mehr Obst und Gemüse. Und nein, ich kaufe da kein Bio-Obst oder so. Ich verzichte auch nicht auf Fleisch, nur lasse ich es weg wenn ich es kann.


----------



## Cleriker (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Gönn dir, aber dann hab auch genug Rückgrat um für die Konsequenzen selber gerade zu stehen anstatt die von der Allgemeinheit finanzierten Krankenkassen auszubeuten wie ein Schmarotzer.


Das erkläre bitte mal. Warum beutet jemand die Allgemeinheit aus, wenn er sich auf feiern betrinkt? 


Leob12 schrieb:


> Mord gibt es auch seit tausenden von Jahren, also hat die Staatsgewalt diesen Kampf auch verloren. Wunderbare Ansicht^^
> 
> 
> Nein, es ist kein Hexenwerk. Weniger Fleisch, Zucker und Fett, dafür mehr Obst und Gemüse, fertig. Wüsste nicht, dass sich das die letzten Jahre geändert hat.


Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass ich diese Aussage so dermaßen dumm finde, dass ich beim besten Willen keine Worte dafür finde.

Kleines Beispiel:
Ich hab mal in der Ausbildung, Also mit 15/16 Jahren im Sommer angefangen mir täglich eine Tüte Chips (175g oder 225g) und eine Flasche Eistee, oder Spezi zu gönnen. Das ist jetzt seit 15 Jahren so. Auch einmal am Tag, Seit etwa drei Jahren, gibt's eine Dose Rockstar Energy, manchmal zwei. Zudem esse ich recht viel Fleisch (mindestens 400g täglich). Was ich nicht mag sind Brot und Salat. Das was ich davon dieses Jahr gegessen habe, passt wahrscheinlich auf einen Teller. Zur Grillsaison esse ich fast täglich vier bis fünf Steaks, 10 Würstchen und ein halbes Kilo Nudel-, oder Kartoffelsalat mit Mayonnaise. Dabei meist mehrere Flaschen Schöfferhofer-Grapefruit, oder V+. Diese Saison hat bei mir bereits vor ein paar Tagen begonnen und endet voraussichtlich im September/Oktober. Ach ja, Schokolade esse ich fast keine und wenn, Dann weiße. Morgens und abends trinke ich einen halben Liter Milch direkt aus der Tüte.
Ich spende regelmäßig Blut und Plasma, mache überhaupt keinen Sport und bin 2.01m groß und schlank. Ich habe volles Haar und sehr gute Reflexe. Ab meinem fünften Geburtstag trug ich Brille, meine Augen sind aber trotz mehreren Stunden Nintendo, Playstation und PC, von selbst bis zu meinem 15 so gut geworden, dass ich keine mehr brauche. Als Kind (etwa 8 Jahre alt) war ich hyperaktiv in Folge von übermäßigem Vitamin Konsum über längere Zeit (täglich die Obstschale leer gefuttert und mehrere Liter Milch getrunken. Die Behandlung: Wasser, und weder Vitamine, noch Milch, für ein Jahr. Seitdem trinke ich keinen Tropfen klares Wasser mehr, sondern ausschließlich Milch und süße Getränke, sowie Kaffee mit Milch und Zucker. So.

Ich habe eine Zwillingsschwester die 30cm kleiner ist und eine Hüfte hat die dem äquator gleicht. Zudem noch immer Brillenträgerin, trotz Videospieleabstinenz. Sie ernährt sich nach genau deinem Motto und wird trotzdem immer mehr. Mein Vater hat das gleiche Problem, sogar so schlimm, dass er bettlegrig ist und eine Haushaltshilfe braucht, die selbstverständlich nach Ernährungsplan kocht. 

Jetzt erkläre mir das mal bitte mit deiner Aussage. Wie kann das sein?
Ach und bevor einer fragt: Nein, ich übertreibe in kleinster Weise. Meine Angaben sind exakt.

Meine Theorie: 
Jeder Körper sagt einem was er braucht, ganz egal was andere dazu sagen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Meine Aussage ist dumm, und zwar deswegen weil es auf dich nicht zutrifft. Wunderbare Logik 
Es gibt auch Leute immer bei Rot über Ampel laufen und nichts passiert, wie kann das sein? Es gibt auch Leute die eine High-End-GPU mit einem Low-End-Chinaböller-NT betreiben, und die argumentieren dann genauso wie du. Ich, ich, ich, bei mir ist es nicht so, also ist alles Quatsch was der Rest sagt, ich bin das lebende Gegenbeispiel. 
Ich kenne auch einen Basketballer der derzeit im Rennen des MVP ist, und sich sehr sehr gerne von McDonald´s ernährt, trotzdem ist er einer der athletischsten Spieler derzeit. Soll jetzt jeder Spieler nur Nuggets essen, nein. 
Manche sind seit Ewigkeiten Kettenraucher und haben trotzdem keinen Lungenkrebs, also ist das Rauchen nicht schädlich! Seht her, ich bin das leuchtende Gegenbeispiel, welches die wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse falsifiziert. 

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Ein Bekannter hatte den gesündesten Lebensstil den ich kannte, kaum Fleisch, keine Suchtmittel, viel Sport und war selbst Sportmediziner. Trotzdem hat er einen Herzinfarkt bekommen und ist verstorben. Ist deswegen alles falsch was die Ernährungswissenschaft und Medizin herausgefunden hat? 
Was du dumm findest, bleibt dir selbst überlassen. Wenn du aber wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse in Frage stellst, nur weil du eine Ausnahme bist, dann ist das auch nicht besser. 

Dem Durchschnittdeutschen würde eine Ernährung mit weniger Zucker nicht schaden, genauso wie etwas mehr Bewegung nicht schaden würde. Wie es sich im Einzelfall verhält, ist eine andere Sache, und über den Einzelfall reden wir hier nicht. Hier geht es um Muster und Wahrscheinlichkeiten, nicht um die Einzelperson. Ergo ist dein Lebensstil zwar schön, aber für das Gesamtbild nicht relevant. Ausnahmen gibt es immer, und Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## Cleriker (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Und du bestimmst wie viele Ausnahmen es gibt? Weißt du genau! ob es von meiner Sorte nicht 100.000 in Deutschland gibt?

Diese Statistiken beruhen zu großen Teilen auf Umfragen und wer macht dort mit, oder bei Studien? Nur Menschen die sich ansatzweise dafür interessieren. Also wie kann das Ergebnis neutral sein?

Letztlich finde ich ja auch nicht deine Richtung dumm, sondern nur dein pauschalisieren. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das erkläre bitte mal. Warum beutet jemand die Allgemeinheit aus, wenn er sich auf feiern betrinkt?


Wenn sich jemand die Leber wegsäuft und infolge dessen ne neue Leber benötigt - wer bezahlt das?
Wenn sich jemand von der einen Fressorgie in die Nächste stürzt und infolge dessen an allerlei Krankheiten leidet und ständig behandelt werden muss - wer bezahlt das?
Wie gesagt: Jeder soll sich gönnen wie er/sie will, dann aber auch für eventuell auftretende, eigenverschuldete Folgen selber gerade stehen.


----------



## Cleriker (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Soweit ich weiß bekommt ein Trinker bei uns keine neue Leber. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. Hörensagen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß bekommt ein Trinker bei uns keine neue Leber. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. Hörensagen.



Das wäre dann Diskriminierung.
Du kannst sogar 2x oder 3x eine neue Leber kriegen, je nachdem wie Kritisch dein Zustand ist und wie passend das Spenderorgan ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Wie ich sagte: der Tread gehört nicht hier her.


----------



## Cleriker (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Bist du sicher? Ich meine, dass das nur möglich ist, wenn der betroffene mindestens ein halbes Jahr komplett trocken ist. Ich weiß aber auch nicht genau wo ich genau gucken sollte. Also so auf Anhieb.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Naja, Ärzte haben einen Eid geschworen Leben zu retten. Also einfach einen verrecken lassen nur weil einem seine Lebensweise nicht passt is nicht.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Und du bestimmst wie viele Ausnahmen es gibt? Weißt du genau! ob es von meiner Sorte nicht 100.000 in Deutschland gibt?
> Diese Statistiken beruhen zu großen Teilen auf Umfragen und wer macht dort mit, oder bei Studien? Nur Menschen die sich ansatzweise dafür interessieren. Also wie kann das Ergebnis neutral sein?
> Letztlich finde ich ja auch nicht deine Richtung dumm, sondern nur dein pauschalisieren.


Umfragen? Wer redet von Umfragen? 
Eating too much added sugar increases the risk of dying with heart disease - Harvard Health Blog - Harvard Health Publications
Sugar: Killing us Sweetly. Staggering Health Consequences of Sugar on Health of Americans | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization
Harvard wirst du ja kennen, nehme ich an. 
Aber ja, rede dir nur alles ein. 100.000 von über 80.000.000 Menschen ist trotzdem eine relativ kleine Zahl. Nimm dich bitte nicht für derart wichtig, denn im Gesamtbild bist du es schlicht und ergreifend nicht. 

Natürlich, an Studien nehmen nur Menschen teil, die sich dafür interessieren, war das beim Milgram-Experiment auch so? Nope, für Studien gibts oft Geld, und viele Menschen brauchen Geld und nehmen teil, ohne sich wirklich auszukennen. Außerdem gibt es genug Studien, die eigentlich etwas anderes untersuchen als angegeben. Auch hier kann das Milgram-Experiment als gutes Beispiel dienen. So viel zu deinem Versuch, die Studien, die deiner Weltsicht widersprechen, gleich irgendwie als verfälscht abzutun. 

Und nein, mehr werde ich nicht sagen, denn auf diese Weise argumentieren Nutzer von Schrott-Netzteilen ebenso, und das ist müßig. 
"Bei mir ist es nicht so, also ist es der Beweis dass alles andere nicht stimmt." Bei mir ist es auch kalt, die Erderwärmung gibt es also nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (27. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Wenn das was du vertrittst allgemeingültig ist, warum ist dann gleich so viel bei mir anders. 
Das mit den Augen ist für gewöhnlich sehr selten.
Das mit den Kalorien ist unüblich. 
Meine guten Blutwerte trotz der Ernährung. 
Sehr viele Zufälle auf einmal!
Ich denke schlicht, dass sich damit keine Panik und damit wiederum kein Geld machen lässt. 
Normalerweise sollte sich jeder Mediziner fragen was an mir nicht stimmt, aber weißt du was die sagen... dass sie viele solche Fälle kennen.

Nicht sehr nett von dir, dass du mir ein bestimmtes Selbstbild unterstellen magst. 

Denk einfach mal nach. Der Körper funktioniert normalerweise gleich. Die Stoffe sind die gleichen. Warum also funktioniert bei mir die Biologie und die Chemie anders als bei dir? Solange deine Weisheiten dafür keine deutliche Erklärung liefern, sind sie nicht zu gebrauchen um allen Menschen als Ratschlag zu dienen. 
In den 90ern war Zucker verpönt und es wurden lightprodukte geschaffen. Da war dann asparthan drin, was auch erst später wieder als Mist eingestuft wurde. So geht das fast immer vor sich und alle machen den Trend mit und danach gibt's etliche neue Krankheitssymptone.
Genau das stört mich.

btw. Meine Frau hat heute mal gerechnet und mir eine Energiezufuhr von ca. 5500 Kalorien heute beziffert und das war ein ganz normaler Tag, bis auf dass ich keinen Kuchen und kein Frühstück hatte. Das kommt normal noch drauf. Jetzt erklär mir mal was mein Körper damit macht und warum er das macht und der meiner Zwillingsschwester nicht. Ich bin sehr gespannt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn das was du vertrittst allgemeingültig ist, warum ist dann gleich so viel bei mir anders.
> Das mit den Augen ist für gewöhnlich sehr selten.
> Das mit den Kalorien ist unüblich.
> Meine guten Blutwerte trotz der Ernährung.
> ...


Vielleicht bist du ein Übermensch? 
Und wie viele Fälle kennen Mediziner, die nicht so sind? 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Nicht sehr nett von dir, dass du mir ein bestimmtes Selbstbild unterstellen magst.


Nicht sehr nett von dir, meine Aussage, das diese Mengen an raffiniertem Zucker auf lange Sicht nicht gesund sind, als dumm hinzustellen. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Denk einfach mal nach. Der Körper funktioniert normalerweise gleich. Die Stoffe sind die gleichen. Warum also funktioniert bei mir die Biologie und die Chemie anders als bei dir? Solange deine Weisheiten dafür keine deutliche Erklärung liefern, sind sie nicht zu gebrauchen um allen Menschen als Ratschlag zu dienen.
> In den 90ern war Zucker verpönt und es wurden lightprodukte geschaffen. Da war dann asparthan drin, was auch erst später wieder als Mist eingestuft wurde. So geht das fast immer vor sich und alle machen den Trend mit und danach gibt's etliche neue Krankheitssymptone.
> Genau das stört mich.


Was stört dich? Das gewisse Stoffe ganz einfach zugelassen werden ohne die Folgen zu kennen? Ja, das stört mich auch. 
Wieso sind manche Menschen intolerant gegenüber manchen Stoffen? Teilweise ist es geklärt, teilweise nicht, der menschliche Körper ist noch lange nicht vollständig erforscht. 




Cleriker schrieb:


> btw. Meine Frau hat heute mal gerechnet und mir eine Energiezufuhr von ca. 5500 Kalorien heute beziffert und das war ein ganz normaler Tag, bis auf dass ich keinen Kuchen und kein Frühstück hatte. Das kommt normal noch drauf. Jetzt erklär mir mal was mein Körper damit macht und warum er das macht und der meiner Zwillingsschwester nicht. Ich bin sehr gespannt.


Vermutlich ein anderer Stoffwechseltyp. Dazu hat dein Körper einen ganz anderen Grundumsatz als deine Schwester. Wieso seid ihr beiden nicht gleich groß? Wieso seht ihr nicht gleich aus? All die Antworten findest du im Erbgut. Das Erbgut kann mutieren, ein Gen kann bei dir aktiv sein bzw inaktiv, oder umgekehrt. 
Du erwartest von mir, dass ich dir erklären soll, warum das bei deiner Schwester nicht genauso ist. Sie ist weiblich, im Gegensatz zu dir, wieso muss alles vollkommen identisch ablaufen? Den Beweis hast du doch "vor" dir, ihr unterscheidet euch äußerlich schon extrem, wieso nicht auch innerlich?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Bist du sicher? Ich meine, dass das nur möglich ist, wenn der betroffene mindestens ein halbes Jahr komplett trocken ist. Ich weiß aber auch nicht genau wo ich genau gucken sollte. Also so auf Anhieb.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


Ich meine der betroffene unterliegt* nach* der Transplantation einem halbjährigem Alkoholverbot. Nur weis ich nicht wer das kontrollieren soll und welche Konsequenzen es gibt falls der Betroffene sich nicht dran hält. Ihm die Leber wieder wegnehmen? Wohl eher nicht


----------



## efdev (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ich meine der betroffene unterliegt* nach* der Transplantation einem halbjährigem Alkoholverbot. Nur weis ich nicht wer das kontrollieren soll und welche Konsequenzen es gibt falls der Betroffene sich nicht dran hält. Ihm die Leber wieder wegnehmen? Wohl eher nicht



Naja wenn auch eine vorherige Abstinenz verpflichtend ist (keine Ahnung ob das der Fall ist) für eine neue Leber fallen die meisten Trinker schon mal raus, denn da dürften die wenigsten es schaffen einfach mal so schnell aufhören nur um eine Leber zu bekommen.
Wenn das natürlich keine Voraussetzung ist kann man sich schon ausdenken wie es ausgeht.

Was das Thema Drogen angeht stehe ich eigentlich ziemlich genau hinter dem was der "Schildower Kreis" erreichen möchte und das was der Frank Tempel zu dem Thema sagt auch aus Sicht eines Polizisten ist immer wieder recht interessant


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ich meine der betroffene unterliegt* nach* der Transplantation einem halbjährigem Alkoholverbot. Nur weis ich nicht wer das kontrollieren soll und welche Konsequenzen es gibt falls der Betroffene sich nicht dran hält. Ihm die Leber wieder wegnehmen? Wohl eher nicht



Es gibt eine Forderung der Kommission der Transplatationskammer, dass Alkoholiker, die auf eine neue Leber warten, nachweisen müssen, dass sie 6 Monate lang trocken sind.
Aber ein Gesetz dafür gibt es nicht und es wird auch keins kommen.
Denn das wäre Diskriminierung -- Alkoholismus ist eine Krankheit und niemand darf wegen einer Krankheit benachteiligt werden -- sonst dürften Blutkrebspatienten ja auch kein neues Knochenmark verabreicht werden.
Organe, die transplantiert wurde, können jederzeit vom Organismus wieder abgestoßen werden, auch wenn sie vor Monaten oder gar Jahren im neuen Körper verpflanzt wurden.

Aber das ist dann doch seht weit vom Thema weg.
Für Organtransplantationen könnte man mal einen eigenen Thread anfangen.


----------



## Thoddeleru (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Also laut Google kommt ein Alkoholiker nicht mal auf die Warteliste, erst nach 6 Monaten vollständiger Abstinenz.

Bei der Warteliste wird soweit ich weiß mit einem Punktesystem gearbeitet. Da dürfte der Score dann eher niedrig sein, entsprechend lange muss man warten.


----------



## Seeefe (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie ich sagte: der Tread gehört nicht hier her.


Auf die Begründung wäre ich ja gespannt. Der ist in diesem Teil des Forums nämlich völlig legitim. Es gab auch schon einen sehr ähnlichen Thread in Vergangenheit.

Politisches Thema -> Politisches Unterforum.


----------



## Cleriker (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist du ein Übermensch?
> Und wie viele Fälle kennen Mediziner, die nicht so sind?
> 
> 
> ...


Übermensch? Quatsch. 

Es geht mir hier schlicht darum dass eben jeder anders auf etwas reagiert und deshalb nichts, absolut überhaupt nichts allgeneingültig ist. Das gilt für Zucker ebenso wie für Alkohol und Gras. Darauf wollte ich ja hinaus, deswegen das Beispiel meiner Person. 
Es kann durchaus sein dass neue Regelungen vielen zu Gute kommen, aber das wird sich verhalten wie mit allem anderen. Keiner mag Apothekenpreise bezahlen, die Dealer gehen mit den Preisen runter und werden agressiver und letztlich ändert sich doch nichts. Vermute ich mal.

Was mich mal interessieren würde ist, ob hier auch User sind die eine Partei aufgrund der Legalisierung von Cannabis wählen würden, auch wenn der Rest des Programms ihnen nicht zusagt?


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde ist, ob hier auch User sind die eine Partei aufgrund der Legalisierung von Cannabis wählen würden, auch wenn der Rest des Programms ihnen nicht zusagt?



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da das doch für die meisten sehr uninteressant ist.
Es gibt schlicht wichtigere Themen als das.


----------



## Kindercola (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

vielleicht nicht hier im Forum, aber es gibt die sicherlich in Deutschland... irgendwo 
Wahlprogramm xy-Partei: 1) Cannabis legalisieren 2) ---nix  -> 5% Hürde geschafft 

Wo ich sagen muss das ich das Apotheken-Gras nicht schlecht finde. Es ist ja bewiesen das es bei einigen Krankheiten hilft diese zu lindern(vielleicht nicht das richtige Wort) bzw. "normaleres und schöneres" Leben.


----------



## OField (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Ich halte zwar Abstand zu Drogen (nur selten etwas Alkohol), aber meiner Meinung nach sollte sich jeder zu dröhnen können wie er lustig ist... zu Hause/an privaten Orten, allerdings auch etwaige (gesundheitliche) Konsequenzen selbst tragen. In der Öffentlichkeit haben bewusstseinsverändernde Drogen nichts verloren.


----------



## rabe08 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Um hier mal mehr auf das Ursprungsthema zurückzukommen - Kindercola und O Field haben ja schon dran gearbeitet - mal ein paar Punkte zum Nachdenken:

- "The War on Drugs" ist gescheitert. Weltweit wurden Billionen aufgewendet. Es hat nichts genutzt.
- Legale Drogen können unter Berücksichtigung des Jugendschutzes und besteuert verkauft werden.
- Legale Drogen werden nicht von irgendwelchen Kartellen oder War-Lords gekauft und dann legalisiert, sie werden unter pharmazeutischen Bedingungen in allen Herstellungsschritten hergestellt.
- Die Qualität legaler Drogen ist bekannt und wird fortlaufend kontrolliert.

und so weiter. Es gibt schon Gründe für eine Legalisierung. 

Ein kleines Beispiel aus England: englische Psychater dürfen alles verschreiben, was sie für richtig halten. Auch Heroin. Dort wurden sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Es hat sich gezeigt, dass es deutlich besser funktioniert, Heroinsüchtige mit Heroin zu versorgen und ihnen eine Perspektive zu geben, Wohnung, Job, einfach ein Leben, als zuallererst totale Abstinenz zu fordern. 

Auch zu beachten: für die Entwicklung einer Sucht ist es extrem wichtig, in welcher Phase der persönlichen Entwicklung jemand Kontakt zu Drogen bekommt. Das schließt Alkohol und Zigaretten mit ein. Bei einem heranwachsenden ist das Gehirn noch nicht vollständig ausgebildet. Wirklich abgschlossen ist diese Entwicklung erst mit Anfang zwanzig. Wenn jemand vorher Kontakt zu Drogen egal welcher Art hat, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, eine Sucht zu entwicklen, viel höher als danach. Das heißt nicht, dass jeder eine Sucht entwickelt, der sich mit 16 mal die Birne zuknallt. Aber der Konsum von Drogen egal welcher Art insbesondere während der Pubertät ist deutlich gefährlicher als danach. Als 30ig-Jährige kann man ruhig mal Crack, H, sonstwas ausprobieren. Die meisten entwickeln keine Sucht. Über 30 entwickeln sich eigentlich nur noch psychische Abhängigkeiten. Die sind auch nicht ohne, aber etwas ganz anderes als die klassische Sucht. Die hat auch organische Komponenten. Bei einem Alkoholabhängigen werden z.B. im Körper einige Botenstoffe durch Alkohl-Abbauprodukte ersetzt. Eine kalter Entzug ist dann wirklich lebensgefährlich. Darum müssen sich viele Alkoholiker erstmal "wach" trinken, vorher funktioniert der Körper nicht richtig. Und das ist keine Einbildung.

Extrem wichtig ist also ein funktionierender Jugendschutz. Und der kann nur in der Legalität gewährleistet werden. Das Argument "funktioniert beim Alkohol doch auch nicht" kann ich nicht gelten lassen. Hier bei uns in der Ecke hat ein Kioskbetreiber vor einiger 8 Monate ohne Bewährung bekommen (Wiederholungstäter), der Alkohol an Minderjährige verkauft hat. Wenn mal ein paar Bierchen in die falschen Hände kommen, ist das kein Drama, das drakonisch bestraft werden muss. Eine spürbare Geldstrafe hilft da auch. Und jeder Verkäufer von Alkohol und Tabak weiß, das er vorsichtig sein muss. Gegen jede Eventualität kann das nicht helfen. Einbrechen ist z.B. auch verboten. Bei den derzeit illegalen Drogen kümmert sich darum aber niemand. Das kann nicht so weitergeben.

Also meine Meinung:

Eine radikal Liberale Drogenpolitik bringt dem Staat Steuern, schafft hier bei uns Arbeitsplätze, sorgt für Produktsicherheit, verhindert Kriminalität im kleinen (Beschaffungskriminalität) und großen (Kartelle, Finanzierung von Bürgerkriegen etc.), ermöglicht überhaupt erst Jugendschutz. Eine schöne Utopie.


----------



## Cleriker (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Das klappt nur, wenn es zu netto, Aldi und Lidl Preisen verkauft wird. Einmal im Monat ein Angebot mit einem Pfund peace für 2,99Eur. Dann kann man sicher sein, dass illegale Quellen das Interesse verlieren, aber eben auch, dass es exzessiv konsumiert wird. Ich will weder einen betrunkenen, noch einen bekifften im Auto sehen. Denn jemand der zu gechillt ist, hat schlicht bescheidene Reaktionszeiten. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Na ja, egal ob Tabak, Alkohol, Benzin oder sonst was.
Überall hast du mal höhere, mal niedrigere Steuern drauf. 
Und wenn du in der Apotheke Cannabis in guter Qualität bekommst, zahlst du halt.
Mag sein, dass du beim Hinterhof Dealer billiger wegkommst, aber du hast keine Ahnung, wie die Qualität ist.
Dazu kommt, dass ständig der THC Gehalt erhöht wird. Hasch von heute hat nichts mehr mit dem Hasch aus den 70ern gemeinsam.


----------



## BlackAcetal (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das klappt nur, wenn es zu netto, Aldi und Lidl Preisen verkauft wird. Einmal im Monat ein Angebot mit einem Pfund peace für 2,99Eur. Dann kann man sicher sein, dass illegale Quellen das Interesse verlieren, aber eben auch, dass es exzessiv konsumiert wird. Ich will weder einen betrunkenen, noch einen bekifften im Auto sehen. Denn jemand der zu gechillt ist, hat schlicht bescheidene Reaktionszeiten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


Nö. Wenn du wüsstest zu welchem Kurs in den Städten ein Gramm verkauft wird.
Und dann hat man dort noch das Risiko, dass das Zeug gestreckt wird (Haarspray oder zuckerwasser zu rauchen ist nicht sehr gesund).

So bezahle ich mehr habe aber die Gewissheit ein zu hundert Prozent reines Produkt zu erhalten. Keine Strecke, keine schlechte Qualität und es ist legal.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass viele Leute bereit wären diesen Aufpreis zu zahlen.

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Also hier in der Gegend ist die Versorgung dermaßen gut gedeckt, da denkt nicht mal einer daran das zu strecken, oder Preise hoch zu halten. 
Von daher wäre bei dem Vergleich zwischen deiner und meiner Region auch schon ein riesen Unterschied beim Ergebnis. Was bei dir helfen könnte, wären hier rausgeschmissene Steuereinnahmen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rabe08 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das klappt nur, wenn es zu netto, Aldi und Lidl Preisen verkauft wird. Einmal im Monat ein Angebot mit einem Pfund peace für 2,99Eur. Dann kann man sicher sein, dass illegale Quellen das Interesse verlieren, aber eben auch, dass es exzessiv konsumiert wird. Ich will weder einen betrunkenen, noch einen bekifften im Auto sehen. Denn jemand der zu gechillt ist, hat schlicht bescheidene Reaktionszeiten.



Was glaubst Du denn, wie derzeit die Preisbildung stattfindet? Ein winziger Anteil Erzeugung. Der Rest ist der Illegalität geschuldet. Jeder Händler/Schmugler in der Kette geht ein großes Risiko ein. Es gibt Länder, wo bei Drogenbesitz schon die Todesstrafe droht. Das wird eingepreist. Drogen an sich sind nicht teuer. 

Ein Legalisierung wird auch nicht zu exzessivem Konsum führen. Genau wie beim Alkohol wird es Menschen geben, die damit nicht umgehen können. Und auch Menschen, bei denen eine psychische Disposition zur Sucht führt. Haben wir alles schon. Für Alkohol am Steuer gibt es übrigens gesetzliche Regelungen. Kann man bei anderen Drogen genauso machen. Ein Alkoholiker kann auch ziemlich schnell seinen Führerschein dauerhaft verlieren.  Alles schon da.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Oh, da habe ich erst was von THC gelesen... Der Kontext kann schon etwas verwirren.


----------



## efdev (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



OField schrieb:


> In der Öffentlichkeit haben bewusstseinsverändernde Drogen nichts verloren.



Was heißt denn bewusstseinsverändernde Drogen? 
Diese willkürliche Unterscheidung finde ich blödsinnig. 

Wenn wir jetzt damit beginnen alles in der Öffentlichkeit zu verbieten was einer bestimmten Menge an Menschen nicht passt darf man bald gar nichts mehr 
Es ist einfach egal ob einer im Park ne Tüte raucht, sein Bier trinkt, ne Kippe raucht oder sich gerade eine Ladung LSD eingeschmissen hat --> solange er damit keinen direkt stört/angreift ist es doch irrelevant für den Rest drumherum.

Herstellungskosten sind z.B. bei Cannbis sowieso verschwindend gering schaut euch die Preise in Colorado an, da wo es Shops gibt ist der Schwarzmarkt quasi tot und das obwohl die Shops noch alles Bar machen müssen da die Banken mit diesen "Drogengeschäften" nichts zu tun haben dürfen.


----------



## Cleriker (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Nur wenn er auch im Park liegen bleibt. Es macht in dem Moment einen Unterschied, in dem er den Park verlässt und z.B. am Straßenverkehr teilnimmt, oder irgendwas anderes tut, dass für andere eventuell Sicherheitsrelevant ist. Und wenn es nur der Job als Friseur ist. Zugedröhnt an meinem Kopf einschneiden, färben, oder sonst was. Das muss nicht sein (und gilt für jede Droge).

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seeefe (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



efdev schrieb:


> .
> 
> Wenn wir jetzt damit beginnen alles in der Öffentlichkeit zu verbieten was einer bestimmten Menge an Menschen nicht passt darf man bald gar nichts mehr
> Es ist einfach egal ob einer im Park ne Tüte raucht, sein Bier trinkt, ne Kippe raucht oder sich gerade eine Ladung LSD eingeschmissen hat --> solange er damit keinen direkt stört/angreift ist es doch irrelevant für den Rest drumherum.



Das sehe ich anders. Wenn ich nur ein oder 2 Bier, ich klammere betrinken mal aus, merkt das erstmal niemand im Park. Erkennen kann man es vielleicht an der Flasche. 

Anders Zigaretten. In unmittelbarer Nähe oder je nach Wind bekommen diesen Rauch auch andere Menschen ab. An der frischen Luft mMn jetzt nicht wirklich tragisch, aber hier haben wir z.b. auch den Effekt des passiv rauchens. 

Cannabis hat einen viel intensiveren Geruch als Zigaretten, finde ich jedenfalls. Ich finde es viel penetranter. Der Unterschied zu Zigaretten ist aber der, das man passiv ja auch die Stoffe auf nimmt, je nach intensität. Nicht so schnell wie die aktiven Benutzer, aber die Wirkstoffe liegen ja in der Luft. Das mag bei einer Person ja kein Problem darstellen, aber wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass eine Gruppe von 10 Leuten am vollen Strand sich neben mir zu dröhnt, sieht die Sache schon anders aus. Zigaretten sind da nicht angenehmer, aber bei jenen könnte ich nach dem passiv rauchen wenigstens noch legal mein Auto benutzen.

Darum, im privaten Raum mMn kein Problem, öffentlich sehe ich da doch Probleme.


----------



## T-Drive (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Dann in der Öffentlichkeit auch nicht durch die Hose atmen, denn auch die Wirkstoffe (Darmbakterien) liegen in der Luft.

Gott wie pennibel, leben und leben lassen.


----------



## OField (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



efdev schrieb:


> Was heißt denn bewusstseinsverändernde Drogen?
> Diese willkürliche Unterscheidung finde ich blödsinnig.
> .



Ich unterscheide da nicht willkürlich, wer besoffen oder bekifft ist, ist eine Gefahr  z.b. am Steuer eines Wagens. Und auch generell nicht zurechnungsfähig. Betrunkene die Leute anpöbeln gehen mir auch auf die Nerven. Wenn du hingegen Zuhause im Vollrausch vom Balkon fällst, ist das nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Seeefe (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Was ein Gegenargument. 

So ist das eben, wenn man durch sein Handeln andere in Mitleidenschaft zieht. Die Flasche Bier hat eben z.b. einen ganz anderen Effekt auf Mitmenschen in der Nähe (wir bleiben mal bei nur einer flasche) als Zigarettenrauch oder Cannabis.


----------



## OField (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Ich finde die Fahne eines Biertrinkers in der S-Bahn nicht viel besser als Zigarettenrauch. Und angeheiterte Leute haben auch nicht selten eine penetrante Art. Außerdem man fragt sich ständig ob sie einem nicht gleich auf die Füße kotzen. Aber ich sehe schon, man darf dem Deutschen nicht sein Bier weggenehmen. Ist halt Kultur, die anderen Drogen sind nicht in unserer Tradition verankert.


----------



## Cleriker (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Wer will uns das Bier wegnehmen? 

So hab ich das zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber da ist etwas dran. Kulturgut!

@T-Drive,
Das tut man auch nicht überall, wenn man mal etwas Rücksicht auf seine Umgebung gibt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seeefe (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Hast du die Klammer gelesen? Ich rede doch extra von 'einer' Flasche Bier. Nicht von extremfällen und jemand der sich am Strand 1 oder 2 Bier trinkt, kotzt dir weder fast auf die Füße, fällt dir vor's Auto oder riecht wie eine Alkoholleiche.

Im direkten Vergleich: 1 Flasche Bier vs. 1 Joint vs 1 Zigarette, bekommt der neben dir auf der Bank sitzt den Joint oder die Zigarette mit, das Bier aber nicht. Wenn derjenige natürlich 20 Biere trinkt, sieht die Sache wieder anders aus.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Er kann gerne eine Flasche Bier trinken. Die kostet dann 5€ oder so.


----------



## efdev (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das mag bei einer Person ja kein Problem darstellen, aber wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass eine Gruppe von 10 Leuten am vollen Strand sich neben mir zu dröhnt, sieht die Sache schon anders aus. Zigaretten sind da nicht angenehmer, aber bei jenen könnte ich nach dem passiv rauchen wenigstens noch legal mein Auto benutzen.



Der Geruch ist eine Sache aber im Endeffekt dein persönliches Problem und nicht das der Masse (vermute ich mal) nur weil mir ein Geruch nicht passt ist ein komisches Argument denn dann bin ich dafür so einiges auf Privaträume zu verbannen  

Die Auto Situation haben wir aber nur (danke Prohibition) dank völlig unwissenschaftliche Gesetze fern ab der Realität, damit ein allgegenwärtiges Problem denn auch jetzt wird draußen Gekifft (auch in Gruppen) und du wärst genauso im Arsch super gemacht Gesetzeslage wieder einen Erwischt der nicht einmal etwas gemacht haben muss um ihn zu belangen 

Gibt es denn auch Tests/Studien dazu das man an der frischen Luft passiv eine nennenswerte THC Konzentration aufnehmen kann? 
Ich glaube das es weder einen derartigen Test gibt und genauso wenig das man relevante Werte als passiv Konsument auf über 3m Abstand aufnimmt.
Falls es doch so etwas gibt bitte ich um einen Link das wäre mal Interessant zu wissen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



DasWurmi schrieb:


> .....Die Linke fordert die Entkriminalisierung sämtlicher Drogen. Insbesondere Cannabis rückt hier immer in den Focus und macht den Anschein, nicht mehr lange illegal zu bleiben. Liest man die Argumente für eine Entkriminalisierung sämtlicher Substanzen kann man sich seine eigene Meinung bilden, ein bisschen Sinn drin sollte aber jeder finden.
> 
> Was für mich hier einfach komisch wirkt ist die Tatsache, dass Die Linke und Die Grünen in der Debatte um Schockbilder auf Zigarettenschachteln noch weit härtere Umsetzungen bis zum vollständigen Werbeverbot forderten. Doch wie passt das zusammen ?


Es ist ganz einfach. Niemand will den Drogenkonsum erhöhen, Weder von Alkohol, noch Tabak 
oder anderen Dingen. Darum soll nicht mit falschen Versprechungen geworben werden. Im G
egenzug sollen die Konsumenten aber auch nicht kriminalisiert werden. Ich z.B. bei für freien 
Verkauf aller, auch harten Drogen, frei in der Apotheke. Sauberer, guter kontrollierter Stoff, 
ab 21. Es würde dadurch nicht mehr Abhängige gegen, aber dem organisierten Verbrechen 
würden die Einnahmen wegbrechen.



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> ......und ich sabotiere das aus meiner völkischen Pflicht wo es nur geht,....


Was für eine Pflicht? Nennen wir es lieber mein richtigen Namen. Aus Deinem völkischen Wahn.....
Komischerweise haben die meisten AfD und NPDler nicht mal blaue Augen und blonde Haare,
blubbern aber von Rassenwahn. Es ist so zum Kotzen.

Und was hast Du gegen die soziale Politik Deines Vaters, dass Du es sabotieren willst? Warum gegen
die letzte Partei kämpfen, die als einzige dafür sorgen will, dass es der Masse in Deutschland besser
geht und nicht den oberen 5%. Und warum haben die Rechtsdeppen, die ich nur sturzbetrunken dem 
Delirium nahe in völliger Aggressivität dahin vegetieren sehe, etwas gegen die urdeutsche Pflanze
Hanf, die immer Nutzpflanze war und für eine abendliche Zigarette taugte?


----------



## Kindercola (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist ganz einfach. Niemand will den Drogenkonsum erhöhen, Weder von Alkohol, noch Tabak
> oder anderen Dingen. Darum soll nicht mit falschen Versprechungen geworben werden. Im G
> egenzug sollen die Konsumenten aber auch nicht kriminalisiert werden. Ich z.B. bei für freien
> Verkauf aller, auch harten Drogen, frei in der Apotheke. Sauberer, guter kontrollierter Stoff,
> ...



Das den organisierten Banden das Geld fehlt da stimme ich dir gerne zu. Bloß weniger Abhängige bei hartem Stoff. Ich weiß nicht so genau aber soll der nicht stark abhängig machen?  Das würde doch die Hemmschwelle zum Probieren doch recht senken und so das Risiko erhöhen das man deutlich mehr Koks/Heroin und was weiß ich für Konsumenten hat.
Vorteil ist natürlich das Sie sich verlassen können das es astreines Zeug ist^^


----------



## Seeefe (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Du kannst ja jetzt nicht jeden Geruch in einen Topf werfen. Der Joint hat aber z.B. eine ganz andere Geruchsentwicklung als z.B. eine Zigarette. Damals in der Schule musste der Raucher schon etwa ein bis zwei Plätze neben dir Sitzen, damit du den Rauch noch bemerkt hast. Die die sich bisschen Cannabis reingezogen haben, mussten teilweise nur die Tür reinkommen. Gras selbst hat ja schon einen viel stärkeren Geruch, als Tabak.


----------



## efdev (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Kindercola schrieb:


> Das den organisierten Banden das Geld fehlt da stimme ich dir gerne zu. Bloß weniger Abhängige bei hartem Stoff. Ich weiß nicht so genau aber soll der nicht stark abhängig machen?  Das würde doch die Hemmschwelle zum Probieren doch recht senken und so das Risiko erhöhen das man deutlich mehr Koks/Heroin und was weiß ich für Konsumenten hat.
> Vorteil ist natürlich das Sie sich verlassen können das es astreines Zeug ist^^



Das ist deine Vermutung aber eben nur eine Vermutung nachgewiesen ist bisher eigentlich nur das die Anzahl der Konsumenten  auf +- ein paar Prozent (also natürliche Schwankung) gleich bleibt egal ob Legal, Entkriminalisiert oder Illegal. 

Dann eben so: 
Ich kann dem Nachbarn doch auch nicht das Grillen verbieten nur weil mir der Geruch gerade nicht passt und der andere Nachbar erlaubt es wieder weil der mag den Geruch sogar. 
Ich finde eine Gesetzesgrundlage aufgrund des Geruches irgendwie komisch zumal es kein generell ekliger Geruch ist für jedermann so wie z.B. Gülle für die Mehrheit unangenehm riecht, sondern sich vermutlich sogar die Waage hält mit mögen und nicht mögen wie bei den meisten üblichen Gerüchen halt.

Aber du hast schon recht wenn die vermurkste Gesetzeslage im Straßenverkehr selbst bei Legalisierung so bleibt kann man das Öffentliche Kiffen schlecht erlauben. 
Wie läuft das eigentlich Aktuell bei Patienten die Blüten bekommen haben die denn ein Verbot, muss ich mich von Medizinischen Nutzern fernhalten damit ich meinen Lappen behalten darf?  
Falls man denn überhaupt relevante Werte aufnimmt. 

Der Geruch im Straßenverkehr halte ich für vernachlässigbar sobald nicht jeder jede Spielerei der Polizei mitmacht nerven die auch nur noch wenn wirklich was ist 

Zum Geruch fallen mir auch noch die E-Zig ein die riechen zum Teil für mich auch echt eklig genauso wie Shisha


----------



## BlackAcetal (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Also hier in der Gegend ist die Versorgung dermaßen gut gedeckt, da denkt nicht mal einer daran das zu strecken, oder Preise hoch zu halten.
> Von daher wäre bei dem Vergleich zwischen deiner und meiner Region auch schon ein riesen Unterschied beim Ergebnis. Was bei dir helfen könnte, wären hier rausgeschmissene Steuereinnahmen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


Nur weil die Verfügbarkeit hoch ist muss die Qualität auch net stimmen. 
Der Mensch ist gierig...

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Hast du die Klammer gelesen? Ich rede doch extra von 'einer' Flasche Bier. Nicht von extremfällen und jemand der sich am Strand 1 oder 2 Bier trinkt, kotzt dir weder fast auf die Füße, fällt dir vor's Auto oder riecht wie eine Alkoholleiche.


Hmm, kommt drauf an was für eine Sorte von Bier.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist ganz einfach. Niemand will den Drogenkonsum erhöhen, Weder von Alkohol, noch Tabak
> oder anderen Dingen.


Woher weißt Du das?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum gegen die letzte Partei kämpfen, die als einzige dafür sorgen will, dass es der Masse in Deutschland besser
> geht und nicht den oberen 5%. Und warum haben die Rechtsdeppen ...


Und die Linksdeppen sind besser?

Ich kenne die noch über 30 Jahre, als sie an der Regierung waren.
Da haben sie sich benommen, wie die Axt im Walde.

Ein "operativer Vorgang" mit Todesfolge war da dauernd an der Tagesordnung.
Wer nicht ins "sozialistische Menschen"bild der Partei gepaßt hat, ist kurzer oder langer Hand verschwunden.

Der Familie ging es nicht besser.

Wehe, wenn die Linksradikalen an die absolute Macht in Deutschland kommen.

Das Thema gehört hier nicht her.


----------



## DasWurmi (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das Thema gehört hier nicht her.




Du hast jetzt gerade wieder mal nen Kommentar mit deiner Meinung abgegeben um am Ende zu sagen dass das Thema hier nicht her gehört. Widerspricht sich für mich ein bisschen.

Ich wollte mal die verschiedenen Meinungen von ganz Normalen (Gut nen paar davon haben Nasa-Rechner zuhause^^) Menschen zu dem Thema hören. Hier im Unterforum für unter Anderem Politik. Das hat finde ich auch super geklappt.

Natürlich kann ich mich auch in nem Politik-Forum anmelden um die ganzen höchst gescheiten Meinungen von sogenannten "Profis" zu hören. Wollte ich aber nicht.


Außerdem fordert dich keiner auf mit zu diskutieren. Aber deine Meinung (die immer vorm "gehört hier nicht her" kommt) hör ich mir trotzdem gerne an


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



DasWurmi schrieb:


> Das hat finde ich auch super geklappt.


Klar, so ein bißchen Werbung für oder gegen eine Parteipolitik klappt immer als Anstachler ... .


----------



## rabe08 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Kindercola schrieb:


> Das den organisierten Banden das Geld fehlt da stimme ich dir gerne zu. Bloß weniger Abhängige bei hartem Stoff. Ich weiß nicht so genau aber soll der nicht stark abhängig machen?  Das würde doch die Hemmschwelle zum Probieren doch recht senken und so das Risiko erhöhen das man deutlich mehr Koks/Heroin und was weiß ich für Konsumenten hat.
> Vorteil ist natürlich das Sie sich verlassen können das es astreines Zeug ist^^



Zur Abhängigkeit: Wie schon in einem Post hier geschrieben, hat die Droge an sich recht wenig mit dem Suchtpotential zu tun. Es gibt einfach keine Droge, die von einmaliger Einnahme abhängig macht. Egal, was Du irgendwo liest. Existiert nicht. Für die Entwicklung einer Sucht sind mehrere Faktoren entscheidend: psychische Disposition, Alter (Pubertät ist ein extrem gefährliches Alter für Drogen), Lebensumstände, soziales Umfeld. Eine echte Sucht bedeutet darüber hinaus, dass körpereigene Stoffe, dies sind in der Regel Neurotransmitter, durch Stoffwechsel-Abbauprodukte der Droge ersetzt werden. Bis so was passiert, dauert es schon und Du musst Dich sehr regelmäßig sehr hohen Dosen aussetzen. Ein kalter Entzug, egal ob bei einem Alkoholiker oder Junkie, ist daher wirklich lebensgefährlich. Kreislaufzusammenbruch, Multiorganversagen, alles ist drin.

Wie auch schon vorher geschrieben: Wenn Du erstmal 30 bist, kannst du eigentlich ohne Probleme alles mal ausprobieren. Crack, H, egal was. Eine Sucht wirst Du kaum entwickeln. Wie gesagt, verdammte Pubertät. In diesem Alter entwickeln sich eigentlich nur noch psychische Abhängigkeiten. Die üblichen Hausfrauendrogen. Schmerzmittel, Stimmungsaufheller. Allerdings auch Alkohol. So nach dem Motto "Mit dem Zeug fühl ich mich besser". Damit eine echte (stoffliche) Sucht sich in dem Alter noch entwickelt, ist eine Menge Arbeit und Ausdauer nötig. Die typische Suchtkarriere startet übrigens idR kurz vor der Pubertät. Mit 8 bis 11 Jahren schon mal Alkohol, Tabak. Etwas kiffen. Ich halte Canabis für deutlich ungefährlicher als Alkohol, aber in dem Alter ist es saugefährlich. Die Entwicklung des Gehirns ist noch nicht abgeschlossen, wenn da Drogen, und zwar ganz egal welche, dazu kommen, wir es gefährlich und führt oft zu einem Kreislauf, aus dem die Leute ihr Leben lang nicht rauskommen. Das Gehirn lässt sich in diesem Alter in viele Richtungen formen...


----------



## Kindercola (29. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



efdev schrieb:


> Das ist deine Vermutung aber eben nur eine Vermutung nachgewiesen ist bisher eigentlich nur das die Anzahl der Konsumenten  auf +- ein paar Prozent (also natürliche Schwankung) gleich bleibt egal ob Legal, Entkriminalisiert oder Illegal.



Echt interessant, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Liegt das eventuell am Schamgefühl? Bsp.: Apotheke - neben Hustensaft noch das Gras/Koks/Heroin für "bessere" Zeiten kaufen.




efdev schrieb:


> Aber du hast schon recht wenn die vermurkste Gesetzeslage im Straßenverkehr selbst bei Legalisierung so bleibt kann man das Öffentliche Kiffen schlecht erlauben.
> Wie läuft das eigentlich Aktuell bei Patienten die Blüten bekommen haben die denn ein Verbot, muss ich mich von Medizinischen Nutzern fernhalten damit ich meinen Lappen behalten darf?
> Falls man denn überhaupt relevante Werte aufnimmt.
> 
> ...



Ich nehme mal an das ist so zu behandeln wie div. andere Medikamente die die Fahrtauglichkeit beeinflussen. Steht ja in der Packungsbeilage 
Persönlich hab ich E-Zig. bisher nur 1x gerochen. Empfand ich nicht so schlimm. Da stinken Cigarillos defintiv mehr 




rabe08 schrieb:


> Zur Abhängigkeit: Wie schon in einem Post hier geschrieben, hat die Droge an sich recht wenig mit dem Suchtpotential zu tun. Es gibt einfach keine Droge, die von einmaliger Einnahme abhängig macht. Egal, was Du irgendwo liest. Existiert nicht. Für die Entwicklung einer Sucht sind mehrere Faktoren entscheidend: psychische Disposition, Alter (Pubertät ist ein extrem gefährliches Alter für Drogen), Lebensumstände, soziales Umfeld. Eine echte Sucht bedeutet darüber hinaus, dass körpereigene Stoffe, dies sind in der Regel Neurotransmitter, durch Stoffwechsel-Abbauprodukte der Droge ersetzt werden. Bis so was passiert, dauert es schon und Du musst Dich sehr regelmäßig sehr hohen Dosen aussetzen. Ein kalter Entzug, egal ob bei einem Alkoholiker oder Junkie, ist daher wirklich lebensgefährlich. Kreislaufzusammenbruch, Multiorganversagen, alles ist drin.
> ......



Danke für die Aufklärung. Wusste ich nicht


----------



## efdev (29. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Kindercola schrieb:


> Echt interessant, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Liegt das eventuell am Schamgefühl? Bsp.: Apotheke - neben Hustensaft noch das Gras/Koks/Heroin für "bessere" Zeiten kaufen.



Nö liegt eher daran das alle die Konsumieren wollen es eh schon machen  deswegen ist das Verbot ja auch so nutzlos 



> Ich nehme mal an das ist so zu behandeln wie div. andere Medikamente die die Fahrtauglichkeit beeinflussen. Steht ja in der Packungsbeilage
> Persönlich hab ich E-Zig. bisher nur 1x gerochen. Empfand ich nicht so schlimm. Da stinken Cigarillos defintiv mehr


Oder eher wie andere Genussmittel wie etwas Alkohol auch bei z.B. Cannabis kann man wissenschaftliche/plausible Grenzwerte setzen die aktuellen Grenzwerte erreichen auch erstaunlich oft nicht Konsumenten  
Wie das ganze bei anderen Drogen dann zu handhaben ist weiß ich allerdings auch nicht da ich da nur bedingt Wissen besitze aber dafür gibt es Experten 

Geruch: Kommt halt drauf an wer was in seine Liquids panscht hab da schon so einige sehr penetrante und unangenehme Gerüche gehabt


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



efdev schrieb:


> Geruch: Kommt halt drauf an wer was in seine Liquids panscht hab da schon so einige sehr penetrante und unangenehme Gerüche gehabt



Vor allem in der Käse Abteilung.


----------



## efdev (29. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Vor allem in der Käse Abteilung.



Da mach ich im Supermarkt auch immer einen großen Bogen drumherum ich komme auf den Geruch von Käse einfach nicht klar


----------



## T-Drive (30. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> @T-Drive,
> Das tut man auch nicht überall, wenn man mal etwas Rücksicht auf seine Umgebung gibt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Das wird ja immer besser. -

Übrigens, Rücksicht "nimmt" man,  wenn man schon so korrekt ist.


----------



## Amigo (30. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Ich denke auf kurz oder lang werden "weiche Drogen" legalisiert, sprich Cannabis und Hasch.
Die Gesellschaft ist eine andere und die Politiker werden es früher oder später erkennen müssen... bzw. es anerkennen, sie wissen es ja bereits. 
Im medizinischen Bereich gibt es immer wieder positive Entwicklungen bzgl.  der Gesetzgebung und es ist zu hoffen, dass mündige Bürger in Zukunft ohne Angst vor Kriminalisierung selbst entscheiden können ob sie einen rauchen oder einen saufen.
Die ganzen HH-Banhof, Berlin Görli oder sonst was für Plätze wären auch gleich wieder viel einladener und die in Bayern kommen auch endlich klar mit Ihren Ansichten und Strafen, teils nicht feierlich da im Süden...  

Man denke nur an spanische Cannabis Social Clubs, nicht perfekt die Lösung, aber irgendwo doch ein sehr guter Anfang! 

Greets


----------



## Cleriker (30. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Das wird ja immer besser. -[emoji38]
> 
> Übrigens, Rücksicht "nimmt" man,  wenn man schon so korrekt ist.



Schön, dass du es so siehst. Ich hatte kurz Bedenken, dich könnte das stören. 

Danke für die Korrektur. Wenn ich fahre, versuche ich es immer wieder mal mit der Wortvorhersage und die klappt bei der Spracheingabe manchmal schlicht nicht, oder ich rede zu undeutlich. 

Amigo,
Ja, die teilweise sehr positiven Behandlungserfolge sprechen für sich. Von mir aus können sie es auch legalisieren, aber nur wenn die Gesetze angepasst werden. Gerade bei minderjährigen sollte dann hart geahndet werden.


----------



## efdev (30. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Cleriker hast du ein iPhone? 
Da ist die Spracheingabe so ne Sache kann klappen muss aber nicht und verwechselt gerne Englisch und Deutsch  

Aber wieso willst du Jugendliche "jagen" ?
Das wäre in meinen Augen nicht gerade förderlich da man damit oft großen Schaden anrichtet wenn es doof läuft. 

Verkauf an Minderjährige einfach unter Strafe stellen wie auch jetzt schon beim Alk, in der Familie weiterreichen --> wie beim Alk das ist und bleibt noch das beste Lernmittel damit der Umgang auch gelernt wird alles andere wäre dann ähnlich wie auch jetzt also quasi gar kein Jugendschutz.
Es muss einfach mehr Wissen über und beim Umgang mit Drogen vermittelt werden sowohl für Eltern wie Lehrer und Minderjährige ansonsten wird sich in diesem Bereich nicht viel ändern.


----------



## Amon (30. März 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Wo wird denn der Verkauf von Alkohol an Jugendliche bestraft? Kontrolliert wird da ja auch nicht. 

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Seeefe (2. April 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Amon schrieb:


> Wo wird denn der Verkauf von Alkohol an Jugendliche bestraft? Kontrolliert wird da ja auch nicht.
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


Natürlich wird kontrolliert. Und es gibt auch dementsprechende Bußgelder. Bussgeld 2017 - Jugendschutzgesetz

Aber es ist wie bei so vielem. Man bekommt es nicht mit. Ist ja nicht so als würden tausende Beamte jeden Tag die Einhaltung des Jugendschutz an Tankstellen kontrollieren.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thoddeleru (2. April 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Ich verstehe ohnehin nicht, was Leute an Alkohol und Zigaretten finden. Man braucht es nicht um Spaß zu haben und es kostet viel Geld. Ich hab mich als Jugendlicher einmal richtig abgeschossen, da war Alkohol ja noch “cool“. Das war das Beste was ich hätte machen können. Danach ging es mir nämlich so dreckig, das ich seitdem keinen Alkohol mehr anrühre und auch keinerlei Bedürfnis danach habe.

Und rauchen ist ja eh Schwachsinn, aber das wissen ja selbst die Raucher.


----------



## Amon (2. April 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Das stimmt. Ich selbst rauche schon 30 Jahre und habe schon manches mal gedacht "Wieso bist du mit dem Scheiß nur angefangen". Aber damals war es ja noch cool wen  man mit der Kippe im Mundwinkel lässig an der Wand stand.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bartolas (2. April 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na, es gibt tausende Tote pro Jahr aufgrund von Alkohol.
> Alkohol ist eine Droge, sie hat keinerlei sinnvollen Nutzen.
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man das so machen wie in Schweden. Steuern auf Alkohol rauf, den Verkauf begrenzen und spürbare Strafen, wenn sich daran nicht gehalten wird.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch ihre Partei hat die 5% Hürde nicht genommen. Spass beiseite du hast Recht aber sobald eine der beiden Grossen Parteien dem zustimmt wird die andere die Grösste Freiheitskampagne in der Geschichte der BRD fahren.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Bartolas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch ihre Partei hat die 5% Hürde nicht genommen. Spass beiseite du hast Recht aber sobald eine der beiden Grossen Parteien dem zustimmt wird die andere die Grösste Freiheitskampagne in der Geschichte der BRD fahren.



Es ist das gleiche wie die USA mit ihren Waffen und den zweiten Verfassungszusatz.
Wenn du Wähler brauchst, findest du als Politiker Bierfeste super und fährst grundsätzlich ohne Tempo Limit auf Autobahnen herum.


----------



## der-sack88 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wehe, wenn die Linksradikalen an die absolute Macht in Deutschland kommen.




Nette Panikmache.
Da "linksradikale" Parteien momentan weit davon entfernt sind, politisch irgendeine Rolle zu spielen, geschweige denn in Parlamente einzuziehen, friert eher die Hölle ein, als dass eine "linksradikale" Partei irgendwo die absolute Mehrheit holt.
Es sei denn man radikalisiert den Neoliberalismus immer weiter, bis die Mehrheit keine andere Chance mehr sieht, als eine linksradikale Partei zu wählen... dann wäre man aber auch irgendwie selbst schuld.


Zum Thema Drogen bin ich geteilter Meinung. Cannabis gehört für mich definitiv legalisiert, genau wie andere Drogen, die harmloser sind als Alkohol und Tabak. Für mich vollkommen absurd, das man heutzutage immer noch mit so einer Doppelmoral an die Sache herangeht.
Bei "harten" Drogen fehlt mir schlicht das Wissen oder Gott sei dank die Erfahrung, um da wirklich eine Meinung zu haben. Wie gefährlich der Stoff am Ende ist kann und will ich nicht beurteilen. Finde es aber tendenziell in Ordnung, dass solche Drogen illegal sind.

Ich kann aber nicht ganz nachvollziehen, warum hier Alkohol teilweise so sehr auf die berauschende Wirkung reduziert wird. Für mich gibt es nichts besseres bzw. leckereres, als ein richtig gutes Bier, einen guten Wein oder einen guten Single Malt. Geschmacklich kommt da im Grunde kein alkoholfreies Getränk ran, das ich kenne (und das mir schmeckt, Kaffee z.B. also ausgenommen).
Ich trinke ja das Imperial Stout für 10€ die Flasche nicht, weil ich betrunken werden will. Oder den 18 Jahre im Portwein-Fass gereiften Whisky. Der Durchschnittsverdiener könnte es sich auf Dauer eh nicht leisten, sich damit zu besaufen.
Ich freu mich für jeden, der komplett ohne Alkohol auskommt, das ist zum einen sehr viel günstiger und zumindest für manche Organe auch gesünder.
Nur triffts die Droge Alkohol nicht wirklich, wenn man nur von Besäufnissen ausgeht.
Es gibt in Zeiten des Craft-Beer-, Whisky-, Gin-, Sonstwas-Booms so viele Arten, Alkohol zu konsumieren, das mittlerweile Alkohol tatsächlich nicht mehr nur Sangria, billiges Industriebier für gefühlte wenige Cent pro Liter oder Korn ist.


Wenn wir schon dabei sind: Käse ist natürlich eine ideale Ersatzdroge. In Massen sicher auch ungesund, guter Käse ist aber kaum zu ersetzen.


----------



## MOD6699 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Solange die Bierlobby ein Wörtchen mitzureden hat, wird gar nix legalisiert


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich kann aber nicht ganz nachvollziehen, warum hier Alkohol teilweise so sehr auf die berauschende Wirkung reduziert wird. Für mich gibt es nichts besseres bzw. leckereres, als ein richtig gutes Bier, einen guten Wein oder einen guten Single Malt.



Es gibt ja alkoholfreies Bier. 
Ist zwar auch nicht ganz frei von Alkohol, aber doch schon ganz gut. Ist halt mehr Zucker drin, aber das macht ja nichts.
Es gibt ja die anonymen Diabetiker.


----------



## OField (3. April 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Weiß eigentlich jemand wie das in Portugal ist? Ich habe Gerüchte vernommen, dass dort die Drogenpolitik sehr viel liberaler sein soll.


----------



## Seeefe (3. April 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Drogenpolitik - Portugals liberaler Weg


----------



## Amon (3. April 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt ja alkoholfreies Bier.
> Ist zwar auch nicht ganz frei von Alkohol, aber doch schon ganz gut. Ist halt mehr Zucker drin, aber das macht ja nichts.
> Es gibt ja die anonymen Diabetiker.


Alkohlfreies Bier kann man aber nicht auf dauer trinken. Ich habe auch immer eine Kiste alkoholfreies neben dem echten Stoff zu hause stehen, so ist das ja nicht, aber das Zeug ist einfach zu süß (jedenfalls das von Krombacher). Wir haben sogar letzt ne Kiste von dem 0,0 Krombacher gekauft zum testen, da kann man auch gleich Malzbier trinken.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Amon schrieb:


> Alkohlfreies Bier kann man aber nicht auf dauer trinken. Ich habe auch immer eine Kiste alkoholfreies neben dem echten Stoff zu hause stehen, so ist das ja nicht, aber das Zeug ist einfach zu süß (jedenfalls das von Krombacher). Wir haben sogar letzt ne Kiste von dem 0,0 Krombacher gekauft zum testen, da kann man auch gleich Malzbier trinken.



Tja, Zucker wird ja in Alkohol umgewandelt.
Wenn du den Prozess beendest, hast du eben eine Menge zucker im Bier und dementsprechend schmeckt es.
Daher verdünnen viele alkoholfreies Bier mit Mineralwasser. 
Ich trinke immer und meine Frau fährt dann. 
Oder wir sind beide dicht und lassen uns von den Kindern abholen.


----------



## der-sack88 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt ja alkoholfreies Bier.
> Ist zwar auch nicht ganz frei von Alkohol, aber doch schon ganz gut. Ist halt mehr Zucker drin, aber das macht ja nichts.
> Es gibt ja die anonymen Diabetiker.





Nur ist die Auswahl ziemlich beschränkt und die Preise sind gesalzen, was wiederum wenigstens ein guter Gegenpol zum Zucker ist.

Hab gerade mal aus Neugier nachgesehen und bei dem Versender meiner Wahl satte zwei alkoholfreie IPAs gefunden... gleich mal mitbestellt. Mal sehen ob die was taugen. Zu den Preisen müssten sie echte Überflieger sein.

Letztendlich trinke ich aber lieber weniger, dafür was gutes und zur Not auch mit 12%. Oder eben <0,5%. Solange es sich geschmacklich lohnt...


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*

Man trinkt ja wegen des Geschmacks und nicht um breit zu werden.
Deswegen ist Alkoholismus für mich auch eine Krankheit und muss genauso als Krankheit angesehen werden wie Diabetes, Nikotin und sowas alles.
Die Menge macht die Sucht. 
Wobei ich Zucker nun wirklich nicht als Suchtmittel sehe.
Es ist eine typische Industriekrankheit, wie viele andere auch. Man nimmt zuviel davon, weil überall zuviel drin ist und es überall verfügbar ist.
Deswegen sollten Süßigkeiten auch teurer sein. 
Überall hauen sie Steuern drauf, Weinsteuer, Biersteuer. Wo bleibt die Zuckersteuer?
Und das Geld, was eingenommen wird, muss dann Zweckgebunden sein. 

Aber lieber wird ja eine PKW Maut für Ausländer eingeführt, von der schon heute klar ist, dass die mehr Kosten als Einnahmen bringt. 
Scheiß Provinzparteien.


----------



## DasWurmi (3. April 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber lieber wird ja eine PKW Maut für Ausländer eingeführt, von der schon heute klar ist, dass die mehr Kosten als Einnahmen bringt.
> Scheiß Provinzparteien.



An dieser Stelle ein Hoch auf unseren bayerischen Stolz, die CSU !


Den von Portugal gewählten Weg find ich auch sehr interessant. Da werd ich mich die Tage mal nen bisschen einlesen, wenn ich mehr Zeit dafür habe. Aber als "Echtzeitstudie" gar nicht mal so schlecht ^^.


----------



## Amon (3. April 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Man trinkt ja wegen des Geschmacks und nicht um breit zu werden.
> Deswegen ist Alkoholismus für mich auch eine Krankheit und muss genauso als Krankheit angesehen werden wie Diabetes, Nikotin und sowas alles.
> Die Menge macht die Sucht.
> Wobei ich Zucker nun wirklich nicht als Suchtmittel sehe.
> ...


Wenn du es Zweckgebunden haben willst darf es dann aber keine Steuer sein. Die Kohle die über Steuern eingenommen wird kann verbraten werden für was auch immer, egal wofür die Steuer eingeführt wurde. Da brauchst du eine Abgabe für.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (3. April 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



DasWurmi schrieb:


> Den von Portugal gewählten Weg find ich auch sehr interessant. Da werd ich mich die Tage mal nen bisschen einlesen, wenn ich mehr Zeit dafür habe. Aber als "Echtzeitstudie" gar nicht mal so schlecht ^^.



Dann kannst du dir auch noch Colorado und Uruguay bei dem Thema Cannbis anschauen beides sehr interessant gerade letzteres.


----------



## Sabine15 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



efdev schrieb:


> Dann kannst du dir auch noch Colorado und Uruguay bei dem Thema Cannbis anschauen beides sehr interessant gerade letzteres.



Ich denke das passt nicht so gut zu Deutschland


----------



## Sabine15 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



efdev schrieb:


> Dann kannst du dir auch noch Colorado und Uruguay bei dem Thema Cannbis anschauen beides sehr interessant gerade letzteres.



Ich denke das passt nicht so gut zu Deutschland


----------



## efdev (7. April 2017)

*AW: Drogenpolitik der Parteien Die Linke und B90/Die Grünen*



Sabine15 schrieb:


> Ich denke das passt nicht so gut zu Deutschland



Kannst du dazu auch mehr sagen? Der Satz alleine nützt mir und dem Rest hier recht wenig


----------

